#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  موسوعه الاحاديث القدسيه

## محمد شحاته

عن أبي الزبير 
أنه سمع جابر بن عبد الله يسأل عنه الورود فقال: "نجئ نحن القيامة عن كذا وكذا، وانظر أي ذلك فوق الناس، قال فتدعى الأمم بأوثانها وما كانت تعبد الأول فلأول ثم يأتينا ربنا بعد ذلك فيقول: من تنظرون؟ فيقولون: ننظر ربنا، فيقول: أنا ربكم، فيقولون: حتى ننظر إليك فيتجلى لهم يضحك" قال: "فينطلق بهم ويتبعونه ويعطي كل إنسانٍ منهم منافق أو مؤمن نوراً، ثم يتبعونه، وعلى جسر جهنم كلاليب وحسك تأخذ من شاء الله ثم يطفأ نور المنافقين ثم ينجو المؤمنون، فتنجو أول زمرة وجوههم كالقمر ليلة البدر، سبعون ألفا لا يحاسبون، ثم الذين يلونهم كأضوإ نجم في السماء، ثم كذلك ثم تحل الشفاعة، ويشفعون حتى يخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وكان في قلبه ما يزن شعيرةً، فيجعلون بفناء الجنة، ويجعل أهل الجنة يرشون عليهم الماء حتى ينبتوا نبات الشيء في السيل ويذهب حرافه، ثم يسأل حتى تجعل له الدنيا وعشرة أمثالها معها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي بكر الصديق ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: أصبح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم فصلى الغداة ثم جلس، حتى إذا كان من الضحى ضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم جلس مكانه، حتى صلى الأولى والعصر والمغرب، كل ذلك لا يتكلم حتى صلى العشاء الآخرة، ثم قام إلي أهله، فقال الناس لأبي بكر: لا تسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما شأنه؟ صنع اليوم شيئاً لم يصنعه قط، قال: فسأله، فقال: "نعم، عرض على ما هو كائن من أمر الدنيا وأمر الآخرة، فجمع الأولون والآخرون بصعيد واحدٍ، ففظع الناس بذلك حتى انطلقوا إلي آدم عليه السلام والعرق يكاد يلجمهم، فقالوا: يا آدم أنت أبو البشر، وأنت اصطفاك الله عز وجل، اشفع لنا إلي ربك، قال لقد لقيت مثل الذي لقيت، انطلقوا إلي أبيكم بعد أبيكم إلي نوح، (إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحاً وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران على العالمين) قال: فينطلقون إلي نوح عليه السلام، فيقولون: اشفع لنا إلي ربك فأنت اصطفاك الله، واستجاب لك في دعائك، ولم يدع على الأرض من الكافرين دياراً، فيقول ليس ذاكم عندي، ولكن انطلقوا إلي موسى عليه السلام، فإن الله عز وجل كلمه تكليماً، فيقول موسى عليه السلام: ليس ذاكم عندي ولكن انطلقوا إلي عيسى ابن مريم، فإنه يبرئ الأكمة والأبرص ويحيى الموتى، فيقول عيسى، ليس ذاكم عندي، ولكن انطلقوا إلي سيد ولد آدم فإنه أول من تنشق عنه الأرض يوم القيامة، انطلقوا إلي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيشفع لكم إلي ربكم عز وجل، قال: فينطلق فيأتي جبريل عليه السلام ربه، فيقول الله عز وجل: ائذن له وبشره بالجنة، قال فينطلق به جبريل فيخر ساجداً قدر جمعةٍ، ويقول الله عز وجل: ارفع رأسك يا محمد، وقل يسمع واشفع تشفع، قال: فيرفع رأسه فإذا نظر إلي ربه عز وجل خر ساجداً قدر جمعة أخرى، فيقول الله عز وجل: ارفع رأسك، وقل يسمع، واشفع تشفع، قال: فيذهب ليقع ساجداً فيأخذ جبريل عليه السلام بضبعيه، فيفتح الله عز وجل عليه، من الدعاء شيئا لم يفتحه على بشر، فيقول: أي رب، خلقتني سيد ولد آدم ولا فخر، وأول من تنشق عنه الأرض يوم القيامة ولا فخر، حتى إنه ليرد على الحوض اكر مما بين صنعاء وأيلة، ثم يقال: ادعوا الصديقين فيشفعون، ثم يقال: ادعوا الأنبياء، فيجئ النبي ومعه العصابة، والنبي ومعه الخمسة والستة، والنبي معه أحد، ثم يقال: ادعوا الشهداء فيشفعون لمن أرادوا، وقال: فإذا فعلت الشهداء ذلك، قال: يقول الله عز وجل: أنا ارحم الراحمين، ادخلوا جنتي من كان لا يشرك بي شيئاً، قال: فيدخلون الجنة، قال: ثم يقول الله عز وجل: انظروا في النار، هل تلقون من أحد عمل خيراً قط؟ قال: فيجدون في النار رجلاً فيقول له: هل عملت خيراً قط؟ فيقول: لا، غير أني كنت أسامح الناس في البيع والشراء، فيقول الله عز وجل: اسمحوا لعبدي كاسماحه إلي عبيدي، ثم يخرجون من النار رجلاً، فيقول له: هل عملت خيراً قط؟ فيقول: لا، غير أني قدر أمرت ولدي إذا مت فاحرقوني بالنار، ثم اطحنوني حتى إذا كنت مثل الكحل فاذهبوا بي إلي البحر، فأذروني في الريح فوالله لا يقدر علي رب العالمين أبداً، فقال الله عز وجل: لم فعلت ذلك؟ قال: من مخافتك، قال: فيقول الله عز وجل: انظر إلي ملك أعظم ملك، فإن لك مثله وعشرة أمثاله، قال: فيقول: لم تسخر بي وأنت الملك؟ قال: وذاك الذي ضحكت منه من الضحى"

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن عبادة بن الصامت ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "أتاني جبريل ـ عليه السلام ـ من عند الله تبارك وتعالى، فقال: يا محمد إن الله عز وجل قال لك: إني قد فرضت على أمتك خمس صلوات، من وافاهن على وضوئهن ومواقيتهن، وسجودهن، فإن له عندي بهن عهد أن أدخله بهن الجنة، ومن لقيني قد انقص من ذلك شيئا ـ أو كلمة تشبهها ـ فليس له عندي عهد، إن شئت عذبته، وإن شئت رحمته". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
قال: "أتاني ربي في احسن صورة، فقال: يا محمد، قلت: لبيك ربي وسعديك، قال: فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى؟ قلت: ربي لا أدري، فوضع يده بين كتفي، فوجدت بردها بين ثديي، فعلمت ما بين المشرق والمغرب، قال: يا محمد، فقلت لبيك ربي وسعديك، قال: فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى؟ قلت: في الدرجات، والكفارات، وفي تقل الأقدام إلي الجماعات، وإسباغ الوضوء في المكروهات، وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة، ومن يحافظ عليهن عاش بخيرٍ، ومات بخير، وكان من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: نزلت (يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم) إلي قوله (ولكن عذاب الله شديد) على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو في مسير له، فرفع بها صوته حتى ثاب إليه أصحابه فقال: "أتدرون أي يوم؟" هذا يوم يقول الله لآدم: قم فابعث بعثاً إلي النار: من كل ألف تسع مائةٍ وتسعة وتسعين إلي النار وواحداً إلي الجنة" فكبر ذلك على المسلمين، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "سددوا وقاربوا وابشروا، فوالذي نفسي بيده ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشامة في جنب البعير، أو كالرقمة في ذراع الدابة، إن معكم لخليقتين ما كانتا في شيء قط إلا كثرتاه: يأجوج ومأجوج، ومن هلك من كفرة الجن والإنس". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن خزيمة بن ثابت ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ: "اتقوا دعوة المظلوم فإنها تحمل على الغمام، يقول الله: وعزتي وجلالي لأنصرنك ولو بعد حين". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا ابتلى الله العبد المسلم ببلاء في جسده، قال الله: اكتب له عمله الصالح الذي كان يعمله، فإن شفاه غسله وطهره وإن قبضه غفر له ورحمه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن جابر بن عبد الله ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا دخل أهل الجنة الجنة، قال الله جل وعلا: أتشتهون شيئاً؟ قالوا: ربنا وما فوق ما أعطيتنا؟ فيقول: بل رضاي اكبر". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن العرباض بن سارية ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يعني عن ربه تبارك وتعالى أنه قال: "إذا سلبت من عبدي كريمتيه وهو بهما ضنين، لم أرض له ثواباً دون الجنة، إذا حمدني عليهما". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا سمعتم رجلا يقول: قد هلك الناس فهو أهلكهم، يقول الله: إنه هو هالك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي موسى الأشعري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا كان يوم القيامة دفع الله عز وجل إلي كل مسلم يهودياً أو نصرانياً فيقول: هذا فكاكك من النار". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي موسى الأشعري ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إذا مات ولد العبد، قال الله لملائكته: قبضتم ولد عبدي؟ فيقولون: نعم، فيقول: قبتضم ثمرة فؤاده؟ فيقولون: نعم، فيقول: ماذا قال عبدي؟ فيقولون: حمدك، واسترجع، فيقول الله: ابنوا لعبدي بيتا في الجنة، وسموه بيت الحمد". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن واثلة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي فليظن بي ما شاء". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن الأسود بن سريع ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أربعة يوم القيامة، رجل أصم لا يسمع شيئاً، ورجل أحمق، ورجل مات في فترة، فأما الأصم فيقول: رب لقد جاء الإسلام وما أسمع شيئاً، وأما الأحمق فيقول: رب لقد جاء الإسلام والصبيان يحذفوني بالبعر، وأما الهرم فيقول: رب لقد جاء الإسلام وما أعقل شيئاً، وأما الذي مات في الفترة فيقول: رب ما أتاني لك رسول، فيأخذ مواثيقهم ليطيعنه، فيرسل إليهم: أن أدخلوا النار قال: فوالذي نفس محمد بيده لو دخلوها لكانت عليهم برداً وسلاماً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "افتخرت النار والجنة، فقالت النار، يدخلني الجبارون والمتكبرون والملوك والأشراف، وقالت الجنة: يدخلني الفقراء والضعفاء والمساكين، فقال للنار: أنت عذابي أصيب بك من أشاء، وقال للجنة: أنت رحمتي وسعت كل شيء، ولكل واحدة منكما ملؤها، فأما النار فيلقى فيها وهي تقول: هل من مزيد؟ حتى يأتيها الله فيضع قدمه عليها فتزوي فتقول: قدي قدي، وأما الجنة فيلقي فيها ما شاء فينشئ الله لها ما يشاء". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تعالى: أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ألا أعلمك" أو قال: "ألا أدلك على كلمة من تحت العرش من كنز من كنوز الجنة؟ تقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، فيقول الله عز وجل: أسلم عبدي واستسلم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ـ رضي الله عنهما 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، تلا قول الله تعالى في إبراهيم ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ: (رب إنهن أضللن كثيراً من الناس فمن تبعني فإنه مني ..) الآية، وقال عيسى ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ: (إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم) فرفع يديه ـ وقال: "اللهم أمتي .. أمتي"، فقال الله ـ عز وجل ـ: "يا جبريل، اذهب إلي محمد" وربك أعلم ـ فسله: ما يبكيك؟" فأتاه جبريل ـ عليه السلام ـ فسأله، فأخبره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما قال وهو أعلم؟ فقال الله تعالى: "يا جبريل، اذهب الى محمد، فقل: إنا سنرضيك في أمتك ولا نسوءك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عاد مريضاً فقال: "أبشر فإن الله تعالى يقول: هي ناري أسلطها على عبدي المؤمن في الدنيا لتكون حظه من النار يوم القيامة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عدي بن حاتم 
قال: كنت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاءه رجلان: أحدهما يشكو العيلة، والآخر يشكو قطع السبيل، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أما قطع السبيل فإنه لا يأتي عليك إلا قليل، حتى تخرج العير إلي مكة بغير خفير، وأما العيلة فإن الساعة لا تقوم حتى يطوف أحدكم بصدقته، لا يجد من يقبلها منه، ثم ليقفن أحدكم بين يدي الله، ليس بينه وبينه حجاب ولا ترجمان يترجم له، ثم ليقولن له، ألم أوتك مالا؟ فليقولن: بلى ثم ليقولن: ألم أرسل إليك رسولاً؟ فليقولن: بلى، فينظر عن يمينه، فلا يرى إلا النار، ثم ينظر عن شماله، فلا يرى إلا النار، فليتقين أحدكم النار، ولو بشق ثمرةٍ، فإن لم يجد فبكلمة طيبة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله تعالى يقول يوم القيامة يا ابن آدم مرضت فلم تعدني قال: يا رب كيف أعودك وأنت رب العالمين؟ قال: أما علمت أن عبدي فلاناً مرض فلم تعده أما علمت أنك لو عدته لوجدتني عنده، يا ابن آدم إستطعمتك فلم تطعمني قال: يا رب كيف أطعمك وأنت رب العالمين؟ قال: أما علمت أنه استطعمك عبدي فلان فلم تطعمه أما علمت أنك لو أطعمته لوجدت ذلك عندي، يا ابن آدم استقيتك فلم تسقني قال: يا رب كيف أسقيك وأنت رب العالمين؟ قال: استسقاك عبدي فلان فلم تسقه أما علمت أنك لو سقيته لوجدت ذلك عندي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله تعالى يقول: يا ابن آدم تفرغ لعبادتي أملأ صدرك غنى وأسد فقرك وإن لم تفعل ملأت يديك شغلاً ولم أسد فقرك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الرب سبحانه وتعالى يقول: وعزتي وجلالي لا اخرج أحداً من الدنيا أريد اغفر له حتى استوفى كل خطيئة في عنقه بسقم في بدنه واقتار في رزقه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إن إبليس قال لربه: بعزتك وجلالك لا أبرح أغوي بني آدم مادامت الأرواح فيهم، فقال الله: فبعزتي وجلالي لا أبرح أغفر لهم ما استغفروني". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الرحم شجنة آخذة بحجزة الرحمن تصل من وصلها، وتقطع من قطعها، الرحم شجنة الرحمن أصلها في البيت العتيق، فإذا كان يوم القيامة ذهبت حتى تناول بحجزة الرحمن فتقول: هذا مقام العائذ بك فيقول: مماذ؟ وهو أعلم فتقول: من القطيعة، إن الرحم شجنة آخذة بحجزة الرحمن تصل من وصلها وتقطع من قطعها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله إذا أحب عبداً دعا له جبريل، عليه السلام، فقال: إني أحب فلانا فأحبه، قال: فيحبه جبريل، ثم ينادي في السماء فيقول: إن الله يحب فلانا فأحبوه، فيحبه أهل السماء، قال: ثم يوضع له القبول في الأرض، وإذا أبغض الله عبداً، دعا جبريل، فيقول: إني أبغض فلانا فأبغضه، فيبغضه جبريل، ثم ينادي في أهل السماء: إن الله يبغض فلاناً، فأبغضوه، قال: فيبغضونه، ثم توضع له البغضاء في الأرض". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
مرفوعاً: "إن الله أذن لي أن أحدث عن ديك قد مرقت رجلاه الأرض وعنقه منثن تحت العرش وهو يقول: سبحانك ما أعظمك ربنا، فيرد عليه: ما يعلم ذلك من حلف بي كاذباً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله أوحى إلي: أن تواضعوا، ولا يبغ بعضكم على بعض". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه  
قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: إذا ابتليت عبدي بحبيبتيه ثم صبر عوضته منهما الجنة" يريد عينيه. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله تبارك وتعالى أطلع على أهل بدرٍ فقال: اعملوا ما شئتم، فقد غفرت لكم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الله تعالى يقول: إن عبداً أصححت له جسمه ووسعت عليه في معيشته يمضي عليه خمسة أعوام لا يفد إلي لمحروم. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن علي بن أبي طالب ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الله تبارك وتعالى، يقول: الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به، وللصائم فرحتان: حين يفطر، وحين يلقى ربه، والذي نفس محمدٍ بيده، لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن هشام بن حكيم ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رجلا أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله أنبتديء الأعمال أم قد قضى القضاء؟ فقال: "إن الله تعالى أخذ ذرية آدم من ظهورهم، وأشهدهم على أنفسهم، ثم أفاض بهم على كفيه فقال: هؤلاء في الجنة، وهؤلاء في النار، فأهل الجنة ميسرون لعمل أهل الجنة، وأهل النار ميسرون لعمل أهل النار". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن علي بن أبي طالب ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله تعالى يقول: إن العز إزاري، والكبرياء ردائي، فمن نازعني فيهما عذبته". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله تعالى يقول: أنا مع عبدي ما ذكرني وتحركت بي شفتاه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن شداد بن أوس ـ رضي الله عنه 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إن الله عز وجل يقول: إذا أنا ابتليت عبداً من عبادي مؤمناً فحمدني على ما ابتليته فإنه يقوم من مضجعة ذلك كيوم ولدته أمه من الخطايا ويقول الرب تبارك وتعالى: أنا قيدت عبدي وابتليته فأجروا له ما كنتم تجرون له قبل ذلك من الأجر وهو صحيح". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الله خلق الخلق حتى إذا فرغ من خلقه قالت الرحم: هذا مقام العائذ بك من القطيعة، قال: نعم، أما ترضين أن أصل من وصلك واقطع من قطعك؟ قالت: بلى يا رب، قال: فهو لك" قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فاقرءوا إن شئتم (فهل عسيتم إن توليتم أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن شداد بن أوس ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الله عز وجل زوى لي الأرض حتى رأيت مشارقها ومغاربها وإن ملك أمتي سيبلغ ما زوي لي منها وإني أعطيت الكنزين الأبيض والأحمر، وإني سألت ربي عز وجل لا يهلك أمتي بسنةٍ بعامة وأن لا يسلط عليهم عدوا فيهلكهم بعامة، وأن لا يلبسهم شيعاً، ولا يذيق بعضهم بأس بعضٍ، وقال: يا محمد: إني إذا قضيت قضاء فإنه لا يرد وإني قد أعطيتك لأمتك أن لا أهلكهم بسنة بعامة، ولا أسلط عليهم عدواً ممن سواهم فيهلكوهم بعامة حتى يكون بعضهم يهلك بعضاً وبعضهم يقتل بعضاً، وبعضهم يسبي بعضاً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله تعالى يقول لأهل الجنة: يا أهل الجنة فيقولون: لبينك يا ربنا وسعديك فيقول: هل رضيتم؟ فيقولون: ومالنا لا نرضى وقد أعطيتنا مما لم تعط أحداً من خلقك فيقول: ألا أعطيكم افضل من ذلك؟، فيقولون: يا رب وأي شيء افضل من ذلك؟ فيقول: أحل عليكم رضواني فلا أسخط عليكم بعده أبداً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله عز وجل قال: من عادى لي ولياً، فقد آذنته بالحرب، وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه، فإذا أحببته، كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر به ويده التي يبطش بها، ورجله التي يمشي بها، وإن سألني لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه، وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن نفس عبدي المؤمن، يكره الموت، وأنا أكره مساءته". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيما يروي عن ربه ـ عز وجل ـ قال: "قال: إن الله كتب الحسنات والسيئات، ثم بين ذلك، فمن هم بحسنة فلم يعملها كتبها الله له عنده حسنة كاملة، فإن هو هم بها فعملها، كتبها الله له عنده عشر حسنات. إلي سبعمائة ضعف إلي أضعاف كثيرة، ومن هم بسيئة فلم يعملها كتبها الله عنده حسنة كاملة، فإن هو هم بها فعملها، كتبها الله سيئة واحدة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله عز وجل ليرفع الدرجة للعبد الصالح في الجنة فيقول: يا رب أني لي هذه، فيقول: باستغفار ولدك لك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله تعالى يقول: لإهون أهل النار عذاباً: لو أن لك ما في الأرض من شيء تفتدي به؟ قال: نعم قال: فقد سألتك ما هو أهون من هذا وأنت في صلب آدم أن لا تشرك بي فأبيت إلا الشرك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن عمرو ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان يقول: "إن الله عز وجل يباهي ملائكته عشية عرفة بأهل عرفة، فيقول: انظروا إلي عبادي أتوني شعثاً غبراً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عقبة بن عامر ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الله عز وجل يقول: يا ابن آدم اكفني أول النهار بأربع ركعات أكفك بهن آخر يومك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله قبض قبضة فقال: للجنة برحمتي، وقبض قبضة فقال: للنار ولا أبالي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إن الله ليسأل العبد يوم القيامة حتى يقول: ما منعك إذا رأيت المنكر أن تنكره؟ فإذا لقن الله عبداً حجته، قال: يا رب، رجوتك وفرقت الناس. أي خفت الناس". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الله يباهي بأهل عرفات ملائكة السماء، فيقول: انظروا إلي عبادي جاءوني شعثاً غبراً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي الدرداء ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إن الله يقول: أنا مع عبدي إذا هو ذكرني وتحركت بي شفتاه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبادة بن الصامت ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إن أول ما خلق الله القلم، فقال له: اكتب، قال: رب وماذا اكتب؟ قال: اكتب مقادير كل شيء حتى تقوم الساعة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله تعالى يقول يوم القيامة: أين المتحابون لجلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لا ظل إلا ظلي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن أول ما يسأل عنه يوم القيامة ـ يعني العبد ـ من النعيم أن يقال له: ألم نصح لك جسمك ونرويك من الماء البارد". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ربعي بن حراش 
قال: قال عقبة ـ هو ابن عمرو الأنصاري، لحذيفة: ألا تحدثنا ما سمعت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال: سمعته يقول: "إن رجلا حضره الموت، لما أيس من الحياة أوصى أهله، إذا مت فاجمعوا لي حطباً كثيراً، ثم أوروا ناراً، حتى إذا أكلت لحمي، وخلصت إلي عظمي، فخذوها فاطحنوها فذروني في اليم في يوم حار ـ أو راحٍ ـ فجمعه الله، فقال: لم فعلت؟ قال: خشيتك، فغفر له". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن حكيم بن معاوية 
عن أبيه ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أن رجلاً كان فيمن كان قبلكم رغسه الله تبارك وتعالى مالاً وولداً، حتى ذهب عصر وجاء عصر، فلما حضرته الوفاة قال: أي بني، أي أب كنت لكم؟ قالوا: خير أب، قال: فهل أنتم مطيعي؟ قالوا: نعم، قال: انظروا إذا مت أن تحرقوني حتى تدعوني فحماً" قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ففعلوا ذلك، ثم اهرسوني بالمهراس، يومئ بيده"، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ففعلوا والله ذلك، ثم أذروني في البحر في يوم ريح لعل أضل الله تبارك وتعالى"، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ففعلوا والله ذلك، فإذا هو في قبضة الله تبارك وتعالى، فقال: يا ابن آدم ما حملك على ما صنعت؟ قال: أي رب مخافتك، قال: فتلافاه الله تبارك وتعالى بها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: "أن رجلاً لم يعمل من الخير شيئاً قط إلا التوحيد، فلما حضرته الوفاة قال لأهله: إذا مت فخذوني واحرقوني حتى تدعوني حممة ثم اطحنوني، ثم أذروني في البحر في يوم راح، قال: ففعلوا به ذلك، قال: فإذا هو في قبضة الله، قال: فقال الله عز وجل له: ما حملك على ما صنعت؟ قال: مخافتك: قال: فغفر الله له". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يوماً يحدث وعنده رجل من أهل البادية: "أن رجلاً من أهل الجنة استأذن ربه في الزرع، فقال: أولست فيما شئت؟ قال: بلى، ولكني احب أن أزرع ـ فأسرع وبذر، فبادر الطرف نباته واستواؤه، واستحصاده وتكويره أمثال الجبال، فيقول الله تعالى: دونك يا ابن آدم، فإنه لا يشبعك شيء"، فقال الأعرابي: يا رسول الله، لا تجد هذا إلا قرشيا أو أنصارياً، فإنهم أصحاب زرع، فأما نحن فلسنا أصحاب زرعٍ فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن عبداً أصاب ذنباً ـ وربما قال: أذنب ذنباً ـ فقال: رب أذنبت ذنباً ـ وربما قال: أصبت ـ فاغفر لي، فقال ربه: أعلم عبدي أن له ربا يغفر الذنب، ويأخذ به؟ غفرت لعبدي، ثم مكث ما شاء الله، ثم أصاب ذنباً ـ أو قال: أذنب ذنباً ـ فقال: رب، أذنبت أو أصبت ـ آخر، فاغفره، فقال: أعلم عبدي أن له رباً يغفر الذنب، ويأخذ به؟ غفرت لعبدي، ثم مكث ما شاء الله أن يمكث، ثم أذنب ذنباً ـ وربما قال: أصاب ذنباً ـ فقال: رب، أصبت ـ او قال: أذنبت ـ آخر، فاغفره لي فقال: أعلم عبدي ان له رباً يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به؟ غفرت لعبدي ثلاثاً، فليعمل ما شاء". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: "إن من آخر أهل الجنة دخولاً رجلاً مر به ربه ـ عز وجل ـ فقال له: قم فادخل الجنة، فأقبل عليه عابساً، فقال: وهل أبقيت لي شيئاً؟ 
قال: نعم لك مثل ما طلعت عليها الشمس أو غربت". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن صهيب 
قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحرك شفتيه أيام حنين، بشيء لم يكن يفعله قبل ذلك، قال: فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن نبياً كان فيمن كان قبلكم أعجبته أمته، فقال: لن يروم هؤلاء شيء، فأوحى الله إليه: أن خيرهم بين إحدى ثلاث، إما أن أسلط عليهم عدواً من غيرهم، فيستبيحهم، أو الجوع، أو الموت، قال: فقالوا: أما القتل أو الجوع فلا طاقة لنا به، ولكن الموت" قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فمات في ثلاث سعبون ألفاً" فقال: فأنا أقول الآن: اللهم بك أحاول وبك أصول وبك أقاتل". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن يهودياً جاء إلي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: "يا محمد: إن الله يمسك السماوات على إصبع، والأرضين على إصبع، والجبال على إصبع، والشجر على إصبع، والخلائق على إصبع، ثم يقول: أنا الملك 
فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بدت تواجذه، ثم قرأ: 
(وما قدروا الله حق قدره) 
قال يحيى بن سعيد (أحد رواة الحديث): وزاد فيه فضيل بن عياض، عن منصور، عن إبراهيم، عن عبيدة، عن عبد الله: فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تعجباً وتصديقاً له. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أسماء ـ رضي الله عنها 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أنا على حوضي انتظر من يرد علي، فيؤخذ بناس من دوني فأقول: أمتي، فيقول: لا تدري مشوا على القهقري". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عمر ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى بحاطب بن أبي بلتعة فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنت كتبت هذا الكتاب؟" قال: نعم، أما والله يا رسول الله ما تغير الأيمان من قلبي، ولكن لم يكن رجل من قريش إلا وله جذم وأهل بيت يمنعون له أهله، وكتبت كتاباً رجوت أن يمنع الله بذلك أهلي، فقال عمر: ائذن لي فيه، قال: "أو كنت قاتله؟" قال: نعم إن أنت أذنت لي، قال: "وما يدريك، لعله الله قد اطلع إلي أهل بدرٍ، فقال: اعملوا ما شئتم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة 
عن أبيه ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء ذات يوم، والبشرى في وجهه، فقلنا: إن لنرى البشرى في وجهك، فقال: "إنه أتاني الملك، فقال: ولا يسلم عليك أحد، إلا سلمت عليه عشراً؟". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال: "أول ما يحاسب به العبد صلاته فإن كان أكملها، وإلا قال الله ـ عز وجل: انظروا هل لعبدي من تطوع، فإن وجد له تطوع، قال: أكملوا به الفريضة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: "جاء رجل والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصلاة فقال: الحمد لله حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه فلما قضى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصلاة قال: "أيكم القائل كذا وكذا؟" قال: فأرم القوم قال: فأعادها ثلاث مرات فقال رجل: أنا قلتها وما أردت بها إلا الخير قال: فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لقد ابتدرها اثنا عشر ملكاً فما دروا كيف يكتبونها حتى سألوا ربهم عز وجل قال: اكتبوها كما قال عبدي".

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن ابى هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا اجمع على عبدي خوفين وأمنين إن أخفته في الدنيا، أمنته في الآخرة، وإن أمنته في الدنيا، أخفته في الآخرة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن جبير بن مطعم ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: أن رجلاً أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله أي البلدان شر؟ قال: فقال: "لا أدري" فلما أتاه جبريل عليه السلام: "يا جبريل أي البلدان شر؟" قال لا أدري حتى أسأل الله عز وجل فانطلق جبريل عليه السلام ثم مكث ما شاء الله أن يمكث ثم جاء فقال: يا محمد إنك سألتني أي البلدان شر فقلت لا أدري، وإني سألت ربي عز وجل أي البلدان شر فقال: أسواقها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبادة بن الصامت ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: فقد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً أصحابه، وكانوا إذا نزلوا أنزلوه أوسطهم ففزعوا وظنوا أن الله تبارك وتعالى اختار له أصحاباً غيرهم فإذا هم بخيال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكبروا حين رأوه وقالوا: يا رسول الله أشفقنا أن يكون الله تبارك وتعالى اختار لك أصحاباً غيرنا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا بل أنتم أصحابي في الدنيا والآخرة إن الله تعالى أيقظني فقال: يا محمد إني لم أبعث نبياً ولا رسولا إلا وقد سألني مسألة أعطيتها إياه فاسأل يا محمد تعط فقلت: مسألتي شفاعة لأمتي يوم القيامة" فقال أبو بكر: يا رسول الله وما الشفاعة قال: "أقول يا رب شفاعتي التي اختبأت عندك فيقول الرب تبارك وتعالى: نعم فيخرج ربي تبارك وتعالى بقية أمتي من النار فينبذهم في الجنة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا يأتي ابن آدم النذر بشيء، لم يكن قد قدرته، ولكن يلقيه القدر وقد قدرته له، استخرج به، من البخيل". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "يعني الله تبارك وتعالى ـ لا ينبغي لعبد لي ـ وقال ابن مثنى: لعبد ـ أن يقول: أنا خير من يونس بن متى" صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يرويه عن ربه قال: "لا ينبغي لعبد أن يقول: إنه خير من يونس بن متى" ونسبه إلي أبيه. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك، قال: قال ربكم عز وجل: عبدي ترك شهوته وطعامه وشرابه ابتغاء مرضاتي والصوم لي وأنا أجزي به". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لما أصيب إخوانكم بأحد جعل الله أرواحهم في جوف طير خضر ترد أنهار الجنة تأكل من ثمارها وتأوى إلي قناديل من ذهب معلقةٍ في ظل العرش فلما وجد طيب مأكلهم ومشربهم ومقيلهم قالوا: من يبلغ إخواننا عنا أنا أحياء في الجنة نرزق لئلا يزهدوا في الجهاد ولا ينكلوا عند الحرب؟ فقال الله سبحانه: أنا أبلغهم عنكم قال فأنزل الله (ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله… " إلي آخر الآية. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لما خلق الله آدم مسح ظهره، فسقط من ظهره كل نسمة، هو خالقها إلي يوم القيامة، وجعل بين عيني كل إنسان منهم وميضاً من نورٍ، ثم عرضهم على آدم، فقال: أي رب، من هؤلاء؟ قال: هؤلاء ذريتك، فرأى رجلا منهم فأعجبه وبيص ما بين عينيه، فقال: أي رب، من هذا؟ قال: هذا رجل من آخر الأمم. من ذريتك، يقال له داود، فقال: رب، كم جعلت عمره؟ قال: ستين سنة، قال: أي رب، زده من عمري أربعين سنة، فلما قضى عمر آدم جاءه ملك الموت، فقال: أو لم يبقى من عمري أربعون سنة؟ قال: أو لم تعطها ابنك داود؟ قال: فجحد آدم، فجحدت ذريته، ونسى فنسيت ذريته، وخطئ آدم فخطئت ذريته". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لما خلق الله آدم، ونفخ فيه الروح، عطس، فقال: الحمد لله، فحمد الله بإذنه، فقال له ربه: رحمتك الله يا آدم، اذهب إلي هؤلاء الملائكة إلي ملأ منهم جلوس، فقل: السلام عليكم، قالوا: وعليك السلام ورحمة الله، ثم رجع إلي ربه، فقال: إن هذه تحيتك وتحية بنيك بينهم، فقال الله له، ويداه مقبوضتان: اختر أيهما شئت؟ قال: اخترت يمين ربي ـ وكلتا يدي ربي يمين مباركة ـ ثم بسطها فإذا فيها آدم وذريته، فقال: أي رب، وما هؤلاء؟ فقال: هؤلاء ذريتك، فإذا كل إنسان مكتوب عمره بين عينيه فإذا فيهم رجل أضوءهم ـ أو من أضوئهم ـ قال: يا رب، من هذا؟ قال: هذا ابنك داود، قد كتبت له عمر أربعين سنة؟ قال: يا رب، زده في عمره، قال: ذاك الذي كتبتله، قال: أي رب، فإني قد جعلت له من عمري ستين سنة، قال: أنت وذاك، ثم أسكنه الجنة ما شاء الله، ثم أهبط منها، فكان آدم يعد لنفسه قال: فأتاه ملك الموت، فقال له آدم: قد عجلت، قد كتب لي ألف سنةٍ، قال: بلى، ولكنك جعلت لابنك داود ستين سنة، فجحد، فجحدت ذريته، ونسى فنسيت ذريته، قال: فمن يومئذ أمر بالكتاب والشهود". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لما خلق الله الجنة والنار، أرسل جبريل إلي الجنة فقال: انظروا إليها، وإلي ما أعددت إلي أهلها فيها، قال: فجاءها ونظر إليها والى ما أعد الله لأهلها فيها، قال: فرجع إليه، قال: فوعزتك لا يسمع بها أحد إلا دخلها، فأمر بها فحفت بالمكاره فقال: ارجع إليها، فانظر إلي ما أعددت لأهلها فيها، قال: فرجع إليها، فإذا هي قد حفت بالمكاره، فرجع إليه، فقال: وعزتك لقد خفت أن لا يدخلها أحد، قال: اذهب إلي النار فانظر إليها، وإلي ما أعددت لأهلها فيها، فإذا هي يركب بعضها بعضاً، فرجع إليه، فقال: وعزتك لا يسمع بها أحد فيدخلها، فأمر بها فحفت بالشهوات، فقال: ارجع إليها، فرجع إليها، فقال: وعزتك لقد خشيت أن لا ينجو منها أحد إلا دخلها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لما خلق الله الخلق كتب في كتابه هو يكتب على نفسه وهو وضع عنده على العرش: إن رحمتي تغلب غضبي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن عمرو ـ رضي الله عنهما 
أنه قال: " لما خلق الله عز وجل آدم نفضه نفض المزود فخر منه مثل النغف فقبض قبضتين، فقال لما في اليمين: في الجنة، وقال لما في الأخرى في النار". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لما نفخ الله في آدم الروح فبلغ الروح رأسه عطس، فقال: الحمد لله رب العالمين، فقال له تبارك وتعالى: يرحمك الله". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: مر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على رهط من أصحابه وهم يضحكون فقال: "لو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلاً ولبكيتم كثيراً"، فأتاه جبريل فقال: إن الله يقول لك: لم تقنط عبادي؟ قال: فرجع إليهم فقال: "سددوا وأبشروا". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ليردن على ناس من أصحابي الحوض حتى إذا عرفتهم اختلجوا دوني، فأقول: أصحابي، فيقول: لا تدري ما أحدثوا بعدك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ليس الخبر كالمعاينة، قال الله لموسى: إن قومك صنعوا كذا وكذا فلم يبال، فلما عاين ألقى الألواح". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عقبة بن عامر ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "ليس من عمل يوم إلا وهو يختم عليه، فإذا مرض المؤمن قالت الملائكة: يا ربنا عبدك فلان قد حبسته، فيقول الرب عز وجل: اختموا له على مثل عمله حتى يبرأ أو يموت". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "هل تدرون أول من يدخل الجنة من خلق الله قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم قال: أول من يدخل الجنة من خلق الله الفقراء والمهاجرين الذين تسد بهم الثغور ويتقي بهم المكاره، ويموت أحدهم وحاجته في صدره لا يستطيع لها قضاء فيقول الله عز وجل لمن يشاء من ملائكته: ائتوهم فحيوهم فتقول الملائكة نحن سكان سمائك وخيرتك من خلقك أفتأمرنا أن نأتي هؤلاء فنسلم عليهم؟!! قال: إنهم كانوا عباداً يعبدوني لا يشركون بي شيئاً وتسد بهم الثغور ويتقي بهم المكاره ويموت أحدهم وحاجته في صدره لا يستطيع لها قضاء قال: فتأتيهم الملائكة عند ذلك فيدخلون عليهم من كل باب سلام عليكم بما صبرتم فنعم عقبى الدار". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: تلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآية وأصحابه عنده (يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم) إلي آخر الآية، فقال: "هل تدرون أي يوم ذلك؟ قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: ذلك يوم يقول الله عز وجل: يا آدم قم فابعث بعثاً إلي النار، فيقول: وما بعث النار؟ فيقول: من كل ألف تسع مائة وتسعة وتسعون إلي النار وواحدٍ إلي الجنة، فشق ذلك على القوم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إني لأرجو أن تكونوا ربع أهل الجنة، ثم قال: إني لأرجو أن تكونوا ثلث أهل الجنة، ثم قال: إني لأرجو أن تكونوا شطر أهل الجنة، ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: اعملوا وابشروا، فإنكم بين خليقتين لم تكونا مع أحد إلا كثرتاه ياجوج وماجوج وإنما أنتم في الناس، أو قال: في الأمم، كالشامة في جنب البعير، أو كالرقمة في ذراع الدابة، إنما أمتي جزء من ألف جزء". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن زيد بن خالد الجهني ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الصبح بالحديبية، على إثر سماء كانت من الليلة، فلما انصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اقبل على الناس فقال لهم: "هل تدرون ماذا قال ربكم؟" قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم، "قال: أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر، فأما من قال: مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته، فذلك مؤمن بي، كافر بالكوكب، وأما من قال: مطرنا بنوءٍ كذا وكذا، فذلك كافر بي، مؤمن بالكوكب". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: كنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فضحك، فقال: "هل تدرون مم أضحك؟" قلنا: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: "من مخاطبة العبد ربه ـ عز وجل ـ يقول: يا رب ألم تجرني من الظلم؟ قال: يقول: بلى قال: فيقول: فإني لا أجيز على نفسي إلا شاهداً مني، قال: فيقول: كفى بنفسك اليوم شهيداً، وبالكرام الكاتبين شهوداً، قال: فيختم على فيه، فيقال لأركانه: انطقي، قال: فتنطق بأعماله، قال: ثم يخلي بينه وبين الكلام، قال: فيقول: بعداً لكن وسحقاً، فعنكن كنت أناضل".

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: "قالت قريش للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ادع لنا ربك أن يجعل لنا الصفا ذهباً ونؤمن بك قال: "وتفعلون؟" قالوا: نعم. قال: فدعا فأتاه جبريل فقال: "إن ربك عز وجل يقرأ عليك السلام ويقول: إن شئت أصبح لهم الصفا ذهباً فمن كفر بعد ذلك منهم عذبته عذاباً لا أعذبه أحداً من العالمين، وإن شئت فتحت لهم باب التوبة والرحمة قال: بل باب التوبة والرحمة".  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن عمرو ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما أحد من الناس يصاب ببلاءٍ في جسده إلا أمر الله عز وجل الملائكة الذين يحفظونه فقال: اكتبوا لعبدي كل يوم وليلةٍ ما كان يعمل من خير ما كان في وثاقي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي بن كعب ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما أنزل الله ـ عز وجل ـ في التوراة، ولا في الإنجيل، مثل أم القرآن، وهي السبع المثاني، وهي مقسومة بيني وبين عبدي، ولعبدي ما سأل". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن رفاعة الجهني ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: أقبلنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى إذا كنا بالكديد، أو قال: بقديد، فجعل رجال منا يستأذنون إلي أهليهم فيأذن لهم، فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فحمد الله، وأثنى عليه ثم قال: "ما بال رجال يكون شق الشجرة التي تلي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبغض إليهم من الشق الآخر، فلم نر عند ذلك من القوم إلا باكياً، فقال رجل: إن الذي يستأذنك بعد هذا لسفيه، فحمد الله وقال حينئذ: "أشهد عند الله لا يموت عبد يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله صدقاً من قلبه ثم يسدد إلا سلك في الجنة"، قال: "وقد وعدني ربي عز وجل أن يدخل من أمتي سبعين ألفا لا حساب عليهم ولا عذاب، وإني لأرجو أن لا يدخلوها حتى تبوؤا أنتم ومن صلح من آبائكم وأزواجكم وذرياتكم مساكن في الجنة" وقال: "إذا مضى نصف الليل، أو قال: ثلثا الليل، ينزل الله عز وجل إلي السماء الدنيا فيقول: لا أسأل عن عبادي أحدا غيري من ذا يستغفرني فاغفر له، من الذي يدعوني استجيب له، من ذا الذي يسألني أعطيه، حتى ينفجر الصبح". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
يرفعه إلي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "مازلت اشفع إلي ربي عز وجل،ويشفعني، واشفع ويشفعني حتى أقول: أي رب شفعني فيمن قال: لا إله إلا الله، فيقول: هذه ليست لك يا محمد ولا لأحد، هذه لي، وعزتي وجلالي ورحمتي لا ادع في النار أحداً يقول: لا إله إلا الله". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن النواس بن سمعان ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدجال ذات غداةٍ فخفض فيه ورفع حتى ظنناه في طائفة النخل فلما رحنا إليه عرف ذلك فينا، فقال: "ما شأنكم؟" قلنا: يا رسول الله ذكرت الدجال غداة، فخفضت فيه ورفعت حتى ظنناه في طائفة النخل فقال: غير الدجال أخوفني عليكم، إن يخرج وأنا فيكم فأنا حجيجه دونكم، وإن يخرج ولست فيكم فامرؤ حجيج نفسه والله خليفتي على كل مسلم إنه شاب قطط عينه طافئة كأني أشبهه بعبد الغزي بن قطن فمن أدركه منكم فليقرأ عليه فواتح سورة الكهف إنه خارج خلة بين الشام والعراق فعاث يميناً وعاث شمالاً يا عباد الله فاثبتوا" قلنا: يا رسول الله وما لبثه في الأرض؟ قال: "أربعون يوماً يوم كسنةٍ ويوم كشهر ويوم كجمعة وسائر أيامه كأيامكم" قلنا: يا رسول الله فذلك اليوم الذي كسنةٍ أتكفينا فيه صلاة يوم؟ قال: "لا اقدروا له قدره" قلنا: يا رسول الله وما إسراعه في الأرض؟ قال: "كالغيث استدبرته الريح فيأتي على القوم فيدعوهم فيؤمنون به ويستجيبون له فيأمر السماء فتمطر والأرض فتنبت فتروح عليهم سارحتهم أطوال ما كانت ذراً واسبغه ضروعاً وأمده خواصر ثم يأتي القوم فيدعوهم فيردون عليه قوله فينصرف عنهم فيصبحون ممحلين ليس بأيديهم شيء من أموالهم ويمر بالخربة فيقول لها: اخرجي كنوزك فتتبعه كنوزها كيعاسيب النخل ثم يدعو رجلاً ممتلئاً شباباً فيضربه بالسيف فيقطعه جزلتين رمية الغرض ثم يدعوه فيقبل ويتهلل وجهه يضحك فبينما هو كذلك إذ بعث الله المسيح ابن مريم فينزل عند المنارة البيضاء شرقي دمشق بين مهرودتين واضعا كفيه على أجنحة ملكين إذا طأطأ رأسه قطر وإذا رفعه تحدر منه جمان كاللؤلؤ فلا يحل لكافر يجد ريح نفسه إلا مات ونفسه ينتهي حيث ينتهي طرفه فيطلبه حتى يدركه بباب لد فيقتله ثم يأتي عيسى ابن مريم قوم قد عصمهم الله منه فيمسح عن وجوههم ويحدثهم بدرجاتهم في الجنة فبينما هو كذلك إذ أوحى الله إلي عيسى إني قد أخرجت عباداً لي لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم فحرز عبادي إلي الطور ويبعث الله يأجوج ومأجوج وهم من كل حدب ينسلون فيمر أوائلهم عل بحيرة طبرية فيشربون ما فيها ويمر آخرهم فيقولون لقد كان بهذه مرة ماء ويحصر نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه حتى يكون رأس الثور لأحدهم خيراً من مائة دينار لأحدكم اليوم فيرغب نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه فيرسل الله النعف في رقابهم فيصبحون فرسى كموت نفس واحدة ثم يهبط نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه إلي الأرض فلا يجدون في الأرض موضع شبر إلا ملأه زهمهم ونتنهم فيرغب نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه إلي الله فيرسل الله طيرا كأعناق البخت فتحملهم فتطرحهم حيث شاء الله ثم يرسل الله مطراً لا يكن منه بيت مدرٍ ولا وبر فيغسل الأرض حتى يتركها كالزلفة ثم يقال للأرض: أنبتي ثمرتك وردي بركتك فيومئذ تأكل العصابة من الرمانة ويستظلون بقحفها ويبارك في الرسل حتى إن اللقحة من الإبل لتكفي الفئام من الناس واللقحة من البقر لتكفي القبيلة من الناس واللقحة من الغنم لتكفي الفخذ من الناس فبينما هم كذلك إذ بعث الله ريحاً طيبة فتأخذهم تحت آباطه فتقبض روح كل مؤمن وكل مسلم ويبقى شرار الناس يتهارجون فيها تهارج الحمر فعليهم تقوم الساعة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاتبعته حتى دخل نخلا فسجد فأطال السجود حتى خفت أو خشيت أن يكون الله قد توفاه أو قبضه قال فجئت انظر فرفع رأسه فقال: "مالك يا عبد الرحمن" قال فذكرت ذلك له، فقال: "إن جبريل عليه السلام قال لي ألا أبشرك إن الله عز وجل يقول لك: من صلى عليك صليت عليه ومن سلم عليك سلمت عليه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما مجادلة أحدكم في الحق يكون له في الدنيا، بأشد مجادلة من المؤمنين لربهم في إخوانهم الذين ادخلوا النار، قال: يقولون: ربنا، إخواننا كانوا يصلون معنا، ويصومون معنا، ويحجون معنا، فأدخلتهم النار، قال: فيقول: اذهبوا، فأخرجوا من عرفتم منهم، قال: فيأتونهم، فيعرفونهم بصورهم، فمنهم من أخذته النار إلي أنصاف ساقيه، ومنهم من أخذته إلي كعبيه، فيخرجونهم، فيقولون: ربنا قد أخرجنا من أمرتنا، قال: ويقول: اخرجوا من كان في قلبه وزن دينار من الإيمان، ثم قال: من كان في قلبه وزن نصف دينار، حتى يقول: من كان في قلبه وزن ذرة". 
قال أبو سعيد: فمن لم يصدق فليقرأ هذه الآية: (إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء إلي عظيماً). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن جابر ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما من أيام افضل عند الله من أيام عشر ذي الحجة" قال: فقال رجل: يا رسول الله هي افضل أم عدتهن جهاداً في سبيل الله؟ فقال: "هي افضل من عدتهن جهاداً في سبيل لله، إلا عفيراً يعفر وجهه في التراب، وما من يوم افضل عند الله من يوم عرفة، ينزل الله إلي السماء الدنيا فيباهي بأهل الأرض أهل السماء، فيقول: انظروا إلي عبادي شعثاً غبراً ضاحين، جاؤوا من كل فج عميق، لم يروا رحمتي، ولم يروا عذابي، فلم أر يوماً أكثر عتيقاً من النار من يوم عرفة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "ما من صاحب إبل لا يفعل فيها حقها إلا جاءت يوم القيامة أكثر ما كانت قط وأقعد لها بقاعٍ قرقر تستن عليه بقوائمها وأخفافها، ولا صاحب بقرٍ لا يفعل فيها حقها إلا جاءت يوم القيامة أكثر ما كانت وأقعد لها بقاع قرقر تنطحه بقرونها وتطوه بقوائمها، ولا صاحب غنم لا يفعل فيها حقها إلا جاءت يوم القيامة أكثر ما كانت وأقعد لها بقاع قرقر تنطحه بقرونها وتطؤه بأظلافها، ليس فيها جماء ولا منكسر قرنها، ولا صاحب كنز لا يفعل فيه حقه إلا جاء كنزه يوم القيامة شجاعاً أقرع يتبعه فاغراً فاه، فإذا أتاه فر منه فيناديه ربه: خذ كنزك الذي خبأته فأنا عنه أغنى منك، فإذا رأى أنه لابد له منه سلك يده في فيه فقضمها قضم الفحل". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ما من مسلم يمون فيشهد له أربعة أهل أبيات من جيرانه الأدنين إلا قال: قد قبلت علمكم فيه، وغفرت له مالا تعلمون". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ما من مسلمين يموت بينهما ثلاثة أولاد، لم يبلغوا الحنث، إلا أدخلهما الله بفضل رحمته إياهم الجنة، قال: يقال لهم: ادخلوا الجنة، فيقولون: حتى يدخل آباؤنا، فيقول: ادخلوا أنتم وآباؤكم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها 
قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما من يوم أكثر من أن يعتق الله عز وجل فيه عبداً أو أمة من النار من يوم عرفة وإنه ليدنو، يباهي بهم الملائكة، يقول: ما أزاد هؤلاء؟". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الملائكة يتعاقبون: ملائكة بالليل، وملائكة بالنهار، ويجتمعون في صلاة الفجر، وصلاة العصر، ثم يعرج الذين باتوا فيكم، فيسألهم ـ وهو أعلم ـ فيقول: كيف تركتم عبادي؟ فيقولون: تركناهم وهم يصلون، وأتيناهم يصلون". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن فضالة بن عبيد وتميم الداري ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من قرأ عشر آيات في ليلة كتب له قنطار، والقنطار خير منها وما فيها، فإذا كان يوم القيامة، يقول ربك عز وجل: اقرأ وارق لكل آية درجة حتى ينتهي إلي آخر آية معه يقول ربك عز وجل للعبد: اقبض، فيقول العبد بيده: يا رب أنت أعلم، فيقول: بهذه الخلد، وبهذه النعيم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عقبة بن عامر ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "من كذب علي متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار" وسمعته يقول: "يقوم الرجل من أمتي من الليل يعالج نفسه إلي الطهور، وعليه عقد، فإذا وضأ يديه انحلت عقدةً، وإذا وضأ وجهه انحلت عقدة، وإذا مسح رأسه انحلت عقدة، وإذا وضأ رجليه انحلت عقدة، فيقول الله عز وجل للذين وراء الحجاب: انظروا إلي عبدي هذا يعالج نفسه يسألني، ما سألني عبدي هذا فهو له". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن معاوية بن حيدة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين أتيته فقلت: والله ما أتيك حتى حلفت أكثر من عدد أولئك ـ يعني الأصابع ـ ألا آتيك ولا آتي دينك، فجمع بهز بين كفيه، وقد جئتك امرؤ لا أعقل شيئاً إلا ما علمني الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإني أسألك بوجه الله بما بعثك ربك إلينا؟ قال: قال: "بالإسلام"، قلت: وما آيات الإسلام؟ قال: "تقول أسلمت وجهي لله، وتخليت، وتقيم الصلاة وتؤتي الزكاة، وكل مسلم على مسلم محرم، أخوان نصيران لا يقبل الله من مسلم أشرك بعد ما يسلم عملا، وتفارق المشركين إلي المسلمين، ما لي أمسك بحجزكم عن النار، ألا وإن ربي تبارك وتعالى داعي وسائلي: هل بلغت عبادي؟ وإني قائل: رب قد بلغتهم، فليبلغ الشاهد الغائب، ثم إنكم مدعوون مفدمة أفواهكم بالفدام، ثم إن أول ما يبين عن أحدكم لفخذه وكفه"، قال: قلت: يا رسول الله هذا ديننا؟ قال: "هذا دينكم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن علي بن ربيعة 
قال: شهدت علياً ـ رضي الله عنه ـ وأتى بدابة ليركبها، فلما وضع رجله في الركاب قال: "بسم الله"، فلما استوى على ظهرها قال: "الحمد لله" ثم قال: (سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين وإنا إلي ربنا لمنقلبون) ثم قال: "الحمد لله" ثلاث مرات، ثم قال: "الله اكبر" ثلاث مرات، ثم قال: "سبحانك إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت" ثم ضحك، فقيل يا أمير المؤمنين: من أي شيء ضحكت؟! قال: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل كما فعلت ثم ضحك، فقلت: يا رسول الله من أي شيء ضحكت؟ قال: "إن ربك يعجب من عبده إذا قال: اغفر لي ذنوبي، يعلم أنه لا يغفر الذنوب غيري". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن مالك بن صعصعة ـ رضي الله عنهما 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: "بينا أنا عند البيت بين النائم واليقظان، إذ أقبل أحد الثلاثة بين الرجلين فأتيت بطست من ذهب، ملآن حكمة وإيماناً، فشق من النحر إلي مراق البطن، فغسل القلب بماء زمزم، ثم ملئ حكمة وإيماناً، ثم أتيت بدابةٍ دون البغل وفوق الحمار، ثم انطلقت مع جبريل ـ عليه السلام ـ فأتينا السماء الدنيا، فقيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل، قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد، قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ مرحبا به، ونعم المجئ جاء، فأتيت على آدم ـ عليه السلام ـ، فسلمت عليه، قال: مرحباً بك من ابن ونبي، ثم أتينا السماء الثانية قيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل، قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد، فمثل ذلك، فأتيت على يحيى وعيسى، فسلمت عليهما فقالا: مرحباً بك من أخٍ، ونبي، ثم أتينا السماء الثالثة قيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل، قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد، فمثل ذلك، فأتيت على يوسف ـ عليه السلام ـ فسلمت عليه ـ قال: مرحباً بك من أخٍ، ونبي ثم أتينا السماء الرابعة،فمثل ذلك، فأتيت على إدريس ـ عليه السلام ـ ، فسلمت عليه، فقال: مرحباً، بك من أخٍ، ونبي، ثم أتينا السماء الخامسة فمثل ذلك، فأتيت على هارون ـ عليه السلام ـ ، فسلمت عليه، قال: مرحباً، بك من أخٍ، ونبي، ثم أتينا السماء السادسة فمثل ذلك، فأتيت على موسى ـ عليه السلام ـ ، فسلمت عليه، فقال: مرحباً، بك من أخٍ، ونبي، فلما جاوزته بكى، قيل: ما يبكيك؟ قال: يا رب، هذا الغلام الذب بعثته بعدي يدخل من أمته الجنة أكثر وافضل من أمتي، ثم أتيت السماء السابعة، فمثل ذلك، فأتيت على إبراهيم ـ عليه السلام ـ ، فسلمت عليه، فقال: مرحباً، بك من ابن، ونبي، ثم رفع لبي البيت المعمور، يصلي فيه كل يوم سبعون ألفا ملكٍ فإذا خرجوا منه لم يعودوا آخر ما عليهم، ثم رفعت لي سدرة المنتهى، فإذا نبقها مثل قلال هجر، وإذا ورقها مثل آذان الفيلة وإذا في أصلها أربعة أنها: نهران باطنان، ونهران ظاهران، أما الباطنان في الجنة، وأما الظاهران فالفرات والنيل، ثم فرضت على خمسون صلاة، فأتيت على موسى، فقال: ما صنعت؟ قلت: فرضت على خمسون صلاة، قال: إني أعلم الناس منك، إني عالجت بني إسرائيل أشد المعالجة، وإن أمتك لن يطيقوا ذلك، فارجع إلي ربك، وأسأله أن يخفف عنك، فرجعت إلي ربي فسألته أن يخفف عني، فجعلها أربعين، ثم رجعت إلي موسى ـ عليه السلام ـ فقال: ما صنعت؟ قلت: جعلت أربعين، فقال لي مثل مقالته الأولى، فرجعت إلي ربي عز وجل ـ فجعلها ثلاثين، فأتيت على موسى ـ عليه السلام فأخبرته، فقال لي مثل مقالته الأولى، فرجعت إلي ربي، فجعلها عشرين، ثم عشرة، ثم خمسة، فأتيت على موسى عليه السلام، فقال لي مثل مقالته الأولى: فقلت: إني استحيي من ربي ـ عز وجل ـ أن أرجع إليه، فنودي: ان قد أمضيت فريضتي وخففت عن عبادي، وأجزي بالحسنة عشر أمثالها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال: "بينا أيوب يغتسل عرياناً، فخر عليه جراد من ذهب فجعل أيوب يحتثي في ثوبه، فناداه ربه: ألم اكن أغنيتك عما ترى؟ قال: بلى، وعزتك، ولكن لا غنى بي عن بركتك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ: "تحاجت الجنة والنار: أوثرت بالمتكبرين، والمتجبرين، وقالت الجنة: مالي لا يدخلني إلا ضعفاء الناس وسقطهم؟ قال الله ـ تبارك وتعالى ـ للجنة: أنت رحمتي، أرحم بك من أشاء من عبادي، وقال للنار: إنما أنت عذابي، أعذب بك من أشاء من عبادي، ولكل واحدة منهما ملؤها، فأما النار فلا تمتلئ، حتى يضع رجله، فتقول: قطٍ، قطٍ، قطٍ؛ فهناك تمتلئ، ويزوي بعضها إلي بعض، ولا يظلم الله ـ عز وجل ـ من خلقه أحداً، وأما الجنة فإن الله ـ عز وجل ـ ينشئ الله لها خلقاً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي موسى الأشعري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تحشر هذه الأمة على ثلاثة أصنافٍ، صنف يدخلون الجنة بغير حسابٍ، وصنف يحاسبون حساباً يسيراً، ثم يدخلون الجنة، وصنف يجيئون على ظهورهم أمثال الجبال الراسيات ذنوباً، فيسأل الله عنهم وهو أعلم بهم فيقول: ما هؤلاء؟ فيقولون: هؤلاء عبيد من عبادك، فيقول: حطوها عنهم واجعلوها على اليهود والنصارى، وأدخلوهم برحمتي الجنة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ: "تضمن الله لمن خرج في سبيله، لا يحرجه إلا جهاداً في سبيلي، وإيماناً بي، وتصديقاً برسلي، فهو على ضامن أن أدخله الجنة، أو أرجعه إلي مسكنه الذي خرج منه، نائلاً ما نال من أجر أو غنيمة، والذي نفس محمد بيده، ما من كلمٍ، لونه لون دمٍ، وريحه مسك، والذي نفس محمد بيده، لولا أن يشق على المسلمين، ما قعدت خلاف سرية تغزوا أبداً، ولكن لا أجد سعة فأحملهم ولا يجدون سعةً، فيشق عليهم أن يتخلفوا عني، والذي نفس محمد بيده لوددت أن أغزو في سبيل الله، فاقتل ثم أغزو فاقتل". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال: "تفتح أبواب الجنة يوم الاثنين، ويوم الخميس فيغفر لكل عبدٍ لا يشرك بالله شيئاً، إلا رجلاً، كانت بينه وبين أخيه شحناء، فقال: انظروا هذين، حتى يصطلحا، انظروا هذين حتى يصطلحا، انظروا هذين حتى يصطلحا". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن حذيفة 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تلقت الملائكة روح رجل ممن كان قبلكم، فقالوا: أعملت من الخير شيئاً؟ قال: لا، قالوا: تذكر، قال: كنت أداين الناس فآمر فتياني أن ينظروا المعسر، ويتجوزوا عن الموسر، قال: قال الله ـ عز وجل ـ: تجوزوا عنه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم، رجل حلف على سلعة لقد أعطى بها أكثر مما أعطى وهو كاذب، ورجل حلف على يمين كاذبةٍ بعد العصر ليقتطع بها مال رجلٍ مسلمٍ، ورجل منع فضل مائه، فيقول الله: اليوم أمنعك فضلي كما منعت فضل ما لم تعمل يداك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي ذرٍ ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ثلاثة يحبهم الله، وثلاثة يبغضهم الله، فأما الذين يحبهم الله: فرجل أتى قوماً فسألهم بالله ولم يسألهم بقرابةٍ بينه وبينهم فمنعوه، فتخلف رجل بأعقابهم فأعطاه سرا لا يعلم بعطيته إلا الله، والذي أعطاه، وقوم ساروا ليلتهم حتى إذا كان النوم احب إليهم مما يعدل به نزلوا فوضعوا رءوسهم، فقام أحدهم يتملقني ويتلوا آياتي، ورجل كان في سرية فلقى العدو فهزموا وأقبل بصدره حتى يقتل أو يفتح له، والثلاثة الذين يبغضهم الله: الشيخ الزاني، والفقير المحتال، والغني الظلوم 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 عن عبادة بن الصامت ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرفعه إلي الرب عز وجل قال: "حقت محبتي للمتحابين في، وحقت محبتي للمتزاورين في، وحقت محبتي للمتباذلين في وحقت محبتي للمتواصلين في". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "حوسب رجل ممن كان قبلكم، فلم يوجد له من الخير شيء، إلا أنه كان يخالط الناس، وكان موسراً، فكان يأمر غلمانه أن يتجاوزوا عن المعسر، قال: قال الله: نحن أحق بذلك منك، تجاوزوا عنه". 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن أبي ذر ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على حمار عليه بردعة أو قطيفة، قال: فذاك عند غروب الشمس، فقال لي: "يا أبا ذر هل تدري أين تغيب هذه؟ قال: قلت: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: فإنها تغرب في عين حامئة تنطلق حتى تخر لربها عز وجل ساجدة تحت العرش فإذا حان خروجها أذن الله لها فتخرج، فتطلع فإذا أراد الله أن يطلعها من حيث تغرب حبسها، فتقول: يا رب إن مسيري بعيد، فيقول لها: اطلعي من حيث غبت، فذلك حين لا ينفع نفس إيمانها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي أمامة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يا ابن آدم إنك إن تبذل الفضل خير لك، وإن تمسكه شر لك، ولا تلام على كفاف، وابدأ بمن تعول، واليد العليا خير من اليد السفلى". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي بن كعب 
قال: كنت في المسجد فدخل رجل يصلي، فقرأ قراءة أنكرتها عليه، ثم دخل آخر فقرأ قراءة سوى قراءة صاحبه فلما قضينا الصلاة دخلنا جميعاً على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت: إن هذا قرأ قراءة أنكرتها عليه ودخل آخر فقرأ سوى قراءة صاحبه، فأمرهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقرءا، فحسن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شأنهما، فسقط في نفسي من التكذيب. ولا إذ كنت في الجاهلية فلما رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قد غسيني ضرب في صدري، ففضت عرقاً، وكأنما انظر إلي ربي عز وجل فرقاً، فقال لي: "يا أبي! أرسل إلي: أن اقرأ القرآن على حرف، فرددت إليه، أن هون على أمتي، فرد إلي الثانية: اقرأه على حرفين، فرددت إليه: أن هون علي أمتي، فرد إلي الثالثة: اقرأه على سبعة أحرف. فذلك بكل ردة رددتكها مسألة تسألنيها فقلت: اللهم! اغفر لأمتي، اللهم! اغفر لأمتي، وأخرت الثالثة ليوم يرغب إلي الخلق كلهم، حتى إبراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن جابر بن عبد الله ـ رضي الله عنهما 
قال: لقيني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: "يا جابر، مالي أراك منكسراً؟" قلت: يا رسول الله، استشهد أبي، قتل يوم أحد، وترك عيالاً وديناً، قال: "أفلا أبشرك بما لقى الله به أباك؟" قلت: بلى، يا رسول الله، قال: "ما كلم الله أحداً قط، إلا من وراء حجاب، وأحيا أباك، فكلمه كفاحاً فقال: يا عبادي، تمن علي أعطك، قال: يا رب، تحييني، فأقتل فيك ثانية، قال الرب ـ عز وجل: إنه قد سبق مني أنهم لا يرجعون. قال: وأنزلت هذه الآية: (ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتاً) ... الآية. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن جابر بن عبد الله 
أن حاطب بن أبي بلتعة كتب إلي أهل مكة يذكر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أراد غزوهم، فدل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المرأة التي معها الكتاب، فأرسل إليها فأخذ كتابها من رأسها، وقال: "يا حاطب أفعلت؟" قال: نعم أما إني لم أفعله غشاً لرسول الله ـ وقال يونس: غشاً يا رسول الله ولا نفاقاً ـ قد علمت أن الله مظهر رسوله ومتم له أمره، غير أني كنت عزيزاً بين ظهريهم، وكانت والدتي منهم، فأردت أن أتخذ هذا عندهم، فقال له عمر: ألا أضرب رأس هذا؟ قال: "أتقتل رجلاً من أهل بدر؟ ما يدريك لعل الله عز وجل قد أطلع على أهل بدر، فقال: اعملوا ما شئتم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها 
قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يا عاشئة لو شئت لسارت معي جبال الذهب، جاءني ملك إن حجته لتساوى الكعبة، فقال: إن ربك يقرأ عليك السلام، ويقول: إن شئت نبياً عبداً، وإن شئت نبياً ملكاً، فنظرت إلي جبريل ـ عليه السلام ـ فأشار إلي أن ضع نفسك، قال: فقلت: نبياً عبداً، قالت: وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك لا يأكل متكئاً يقول: آكل كما يأكل العبد، وأجلس كما يجلس العبد". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عتبة بن عبد السلمي ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يأتي الشهداء والمتوفون بالطاعون، فيقول أصحاب الطاعون: نحن شهداء، فيقال: انظروا فإن كانت جراحهم كجراح الشهداء تسيل دما ريح المسك فهم شهداء، فيجدونهم كذلك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عمر 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يأخذ الله سماواته وأراضيه بيديه، ويقول: أنا الله، ويقبض أصابعه ويبسطها: "أنا الملك"، حتى نظرت إلي المنبر يتحرك من أسفل شيء منه، حتى إني لأقول: أساقط هو برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يتنزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى كل ليلة إلي سماء الدنيا، حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر، فيقول: من يدعوني فاستجيب له؟ من يسألني فأعطيه؟! من يستغفرني فأغفر له؟". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يجمع الله الناس يوم القيامة في صعيد واحدٍ، ثم يطلع عليهم رب العالمين، فيقول: ألا يتبع كل إنسان ما كانوا يعبدونه، فيمثل لصاحبه الصليب صليبه، ولصاحب التصاوير تصاويره، ولصاحب النار ناره، فيتبعون ما كانوا يعبدون، ويبقى المسلمون فيطلع عليهم رب العالمين، فيقول: ألا تتبعون الناس؟ فيقولون: نعوذ بالله منك نعوذ بالله منك، والله ربنا، هذا مكاننا حتى نرى ربنا وهو يأمرهم ويثبتهم، ثم يتوارى ثم يطلع فيقول: ألا تتبعون الناس؟ فيقولون نعوذ بالله منك، نعوذ بالله منك الله ربنا، وهذا مكاننا حتى نرى ربنا وهو يأمرهم ويثبتهم" قالوا: وهل نراه يا رسول الله؟ قال: "وهل تضارون في رؤية القمر ليلة البدر؟" قالوا: لا يا رسول الله؟ قال: "فإنكم لا تضارون في رؤيته تلك الساعة، ثم يتوارى ثم يطلع فيعرفهم نفسه، ثم يقول: أنا ربكم فاتبعوني، فيقوم المسلمون ويوضع الصراط، فيمرون عليه مثل جياد الخيل والركاب، وقولهم عليه سلم سلم، ويبقى أهل النار فيطرح منهم فيها فوج، ثم يقال: هل امتلأت؟ فتقول: (هل من مزيدٍ) ثم يطرح فيها فوج، فيقال: هل امتلأت، فتقول: (هل من مزيد)، حتى إذا أوعبوا فيها وضع الرحمن قدمه فيها وأزوى بعضها إلي بعض، ثم قال: قط. قالت: قط، قط، فإذا ادخل الله أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل النار النار، قال: أتى بالموت ملبباً، فيوقف على السور الذي بين أهل الجنة وأهل النار، ثم يقال: يا أهل الجنة، فيطلعون خائفين، ثم يقال: يا أهل النار، فيطلعون مستبشرين يرجون الشفاعة، فيقال لأهل الجنة وأهل النار هل تعرفون هذا؟ فيقولون هؤلاء وهؤلاء: قد عرفناه، هو الموت الذي وكل بنا، فيضجع فيذبح ذبحاً على السور الذي بين الجنة والنار، ثم يقال: يا أهل الجنة خلود لا موت، ويا أهل النار خلود لا موت". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي موسى ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يجمع الله عز وجل الأمم في صعيد يوم القيامة، فإذا بدأ الله عز وجل أن يصدع بين خلقه مثل لكل قوم ما كانوا يعبدون فيتعبونهم حتى يقحمونهم النار، ثم يأتينا ربنا عز وجل ونحن على مكان رفيع فيقول: من أنتم؟ فنقول: نحن المسلمون، فيقول: ما تنتظرون؟ فيقولون: ننتظر ربنا عز وجل، قال: هل تعرفونه إن رأيتموه؟ فيقولون: نعم، فيقول: كيف تعرفونه ولم تروه؟ فيقولون: نعم، إن لا عدل له، فيتجلى لنا ضاحكاً، فيقول: ابشروا أيها المسلمون فإنه ليس أحد منكم إلا جعلت مكانه في الجنة يهودياً أو نصرانياً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يجئ الرجل آخذا بيد الرجل، فيقول: يا رب، هذا قتلني، فيقول الله له: لم قتلته؟ فيقول: قتلته لتكون العزة لك، فيقول: فإنها لي ويجئ الرجل آخذاً بيد الرجل فيقول: إن هذا قتلني فيقول الله له: لم قتلته؟ فيقول: لتكون العزة لفلان، فيقول: إنها ليست لفلانً، فيبوء بإثمه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن جندب بن عبد الله ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: حدثني فلان أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يجئ المقتول بقاتله يوم القيامة، فيقول: يا رب سل هذا فيما قتلني" قال شعبة: وأحسبه قال: "فيقول: علام قتلته؟ فيقول: على ملك فلان". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يجئ نوح وأمته، فيقول الله تعالى: هل بلغت؟ فيقول: نعم، أي رب، فيقول لأمته، هل بلغكم؟ فيقولون: لا، ما جاءنا من نبي، فيقول لنوح: من يشهد لك؟ فيقول: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمته، فنشهد أنه قد بلغ، وهو قوله جل ذكره: (وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس) والوسط: العدل". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يحبس المؤمنون يوم القيامة، حتى يهموا بذلك، فيقولون لو استشفعنا إلي ربنا فيريحنا من مكاننا، فيأتون آدم، فيقولون: أنت آدم، أبو الناس، خلقك الله بيده، وأسكنك جنته، وأسجد لك ملائكته، وعلمك أسماء كل شيء، لتشفع لنا عبد ربك حتى يريحنا من مكاننا هذا، قال: فيقول: لست هناكم، قال: ويذكر خطيئته التي أصاب: أكله من الشجرة، وقد نهى عنها، ولكن ائتوا نوحاً، أول نبي بعثه الله إلي أهل الأرض، فيأتون نوحاً، فيقول: لست هناكم، ويذكر خطيئته التي أصاب: سؤاله ربه بغير علم، ولكن ائتوا خليل الرحمن، قال: فيأتون إبراهيم، فيقول: إني لست هناكم، ويذكر ثلاث كلمات كذبهن، ولكن ائتوا موسى عبداً آتاه الله التوراة، وكلمه وقربه نجيا، قال: فيأتون موسى، فيقول: إني لست هناكم، ويذكر خطيئته، التي أصاب: قتله النفس، ولكن ائتوا عيسى، عبد الله ورسوله، وروح الله وكلمته، قال: فيأتون عيسى، فيقول: لست هناكم، ولكن ائتوا محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، عبداً غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر، فيأتونني، فاستأذن على ربي في داره، فيؤذن لي عليه، فإذا رأيته وقعت ساجداً، فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني، فيقول: ارفع محمد، وقل يسمع، واشفع تشفع، وسل تعط، قال: فأرفع رأسي، فأثنى على ربي بثناء، وتحميد يعلمنيه، ثم أشفع فيحد لي حدا، فأخرج، فأدخلهم الجنة، قال قتادة: وسمعته أيضاً يقول: فأخرج فأخرجهم من النار، وأدخلهم الجنة، ثم أعود فاستأذن على ربي في داره، فيؤذن لي عليه، فإذا رأيته وقعت ساجداً، فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني، ثم يقول: ارفع محمد، وقل يسمع، واشفع تشفع، وسل تعط، قال: فأرفع رأسي، فأثنى على ربي بثناء وتحميد، يعلمنيه قال: ثم اشفع، فيحد لي حدا، فأخرج، فأدخلهم الجنة، قال قتادة: وسمعته أيضاً يقول: فأخرج، فأدخلهم الجنة، ثم أعود الثالثة، فاستأذن على ربي في داره، فيؤذن لي عليه، فإذا رأيته وقعت ساجداً، فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني ثم يقول: ارفع محمد، وقل يسمع، واشفع تشفع، وسل تعطه قال: فأرفع رأسي فأثنى على ربي بثناء وتحميد يعلمنيه، قال: ثم أشفع، فيحد لي حدا، فاخرج فأدخلهم الجنة، ثم قال قتادة، وقد سمعته يقول: فأخرج فأخرجهم من النار وأدخلهم الجنة، حتى ما يبقى في النار إلا من حبسه القرآن. أي وجب عليه الخلود ـ قال: ثم تلا هذه الآية: (عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاماً محموداً) قال: وهذا المقام المحمود الذي وعده نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
في قوله ـ عز وجل (وما من دابة في الأرض ولا طائر يطير بجانحيه إلا أمم أمثالكم ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء ثم إلي ربهم يحشرون). 
قال: يحضر الخلق كلهم يوم القيامة، والبهائم والدواب والطير وكل شيء، فيبلغ من عدل الله أن يأخذ للجماء من القرناء، ثم يقول كوني تراباً، فذلك يقول الكافر (يا ليتني كنت تراباً). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن أنيس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "يحشر الناس يوم القيامة ـ أو قال العباد ـ عراة غرلاً بهما". قال قلنا: وما بهما قال: ليس معهم شيء ثم يناديهم بصوت يسمعه من قرب: أنا الملك أنا الديان، ولا ينبغي لأحد من أهل النار أن يدخل النار وله عند أحد من أهل الجنة حق حتى أقصه منه، ولا ينبغي لأحد من أهل الجنة أن يدخل الجنة ولأحد من أهل النار عنده حق حتى أقصه منه حتى اللطمة". قال: قلنا: كيف وإنا إنما نأتي الله عز وجل عراة غرلاً بهما قال: "بالحسنات والسيئات". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن العرباض بن سارية ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: "يختصم الشهداء، والمتوفون على فرشهم إلي ربنا، في الذين يتوفون من الطاعون، فيقول الشهداء، إخواننا قتلوا كما قتلنا، ويقول المتوفون على فرشهم: إخواننا ماتوا كما متنا، فيقول ربنا: انظروا إلي جراحهم، فإن أشبه جراحهم جراح المقتولين، فإنهم منهم ومعهم، فإذا جراحهم قد أشبهت جراحهم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يخرج من النار أربعة، يعرضون على الله عز وجل، فيأمر بهم إلي النار، فيلتفت أحدهم فيقول: أي رب قد كنت أرجو إن أخرجتني منها أن لا تعيدني فيها، فيقول: فلا نعيدك فيها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يدخل أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل النار النار، ثم يقول الله تعالى: اخرجوا من كان في قلبه مثقال حبة من خردل من إيمان فيخرجون منها قد اسودوا فيلقون في نهر الحيا ـ أو الحياة، شك مالك ـ فينبتون كما تنبت الحبة في جانب السيل، ألم تر أنها تخرج صفراء ملتوية؟". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عمر 
قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "يدني المؤمن من ربه ـ وقال هشام: يدنو المؤمن ـ أي من ربه ـ حتى يضع عليه كتفه، فيقرره بذنوبه، تعرف ذنب كذا؟ يقول: اعرف، يقول: رب، اعرف مرتين، فيقول: سترتها في الدنيا، وأغفرها لك اليوم، ثم تطوى صحيفة حسناته، وأما الآخرون، أو الكفار، فينادى على رءوس الأشهاد: (هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربهم ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أنه كان يحدث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يرد على يوم القيامة رهط من أصحابي، فيجلون عن الحوض، فأقول: يا رب أصحابي، فيقول: إنك لا علم لك بما أحدثوا بعدك، إنهم ارتدوا على أدبارهم القهقرى". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عقبة بن عامر ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "يعجب ربك من راعي غنم، في رأس شظية الجبل، يؤذن بالصلاة ويصلي فيقول الله ـ عز وجل ـ: انظروا إلي عبدي هذا، يؤذن ويقيم الصلاة، يخاف مني، قد غفرت لعبدي، وأدخلته الجنة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: يعرض الناس على جسر جهنم عليه حسك وكلاليب وخطاطيف تخطف الناس، قال: فيمر الناس مثل البرق، وآخرون مثل الريح، وآخرون مثل الفرس المجد، وآخرون يسعون سعياً، وآخرون يمشون مشياً، وآخرون يحبون حبواً، وآخرون يزحفون زحفاً، فأما أهل النار فلا يموتون ولا يحيون، وأما ناس فيؤخذون بذنوبهم فيحرقون فيكونون فحماً، ثم يأذن الله في الشفاعة فيوجدون ضبارات ضباراتٍ، فيذفون على نهر، فينبتون كما تنبت الحبة في حميل السيل، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: هل رأيتم الصبغاء؟ فقال: وعلى النار ثلاث شجراتٍ، فتخرج أو يخرج رجل من النار فيكون على شفتها، فيقول: يا رب اصرف وجهي عنها، قال: فيقول: وعهدك وذمتك لا تسألني غيرها؟ قال: فيرى شجرة فيقول: يا رب أدنني من هذه الشجرة استظل بظلها، وآكل من ثمرتها، قال: فيقول: وعهدك وذمتك لا تسألني غيرها؟ قال: فيرى شجرة أخرى احسن منها؟ فيقول: يا رب حولني إلي هذه الشجرة فاستظل بظلها، وآكل من ثمرتها، فيقول: وعهدك وذمتك لا تسألني غيرها؟ قال: فيرى الثالثة، فيقول: يا رب حولني إلي هذه الشجرة، استظل بظلها وآكل من ثمرتها، قال: وعهدك وذمتك لا تسألني غيرها؟ قال: فيرى سواد الناس، ويسمع أصواتهم، فيقول: رب أدخلني الجنة، قال: فقال أبو سعيد ورجل آخر من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اختلفا، فقال أحدهما: فيدخل الجنة فيعطي الدنيا ومثلها معها، وقال الآخر: يعطي الدنيا وعشرة أمثالها. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن شرحبيل بن شفعة 
عن بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "يقال للولدان يوم القيامة: ادخلوا الجنة" قال: "فيقولون: يا رب حتى يدخل آباؤنا وأمهاتنا" قال: "فيأتون" قال: "فيقول الله عز وجل: مالي أراهم محبنطئين ادخلوا الجنة" قال: "فيقولون: يا رب آباؤنا وأمهاتنا" قال: "فيقول: ادخلوا الجنة أنتم وآباؤكم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "يقبض الله الأرض، ويطوي السماوات بيمينه، ثم يقول: أنا الملك، أين ملوك الأرض؟". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن حذيفة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يقول إبراهيم يوم القيامة: يا رباه، فيقول له الرب: يا لبيكاه، فيقول: أحرقت بني، فيقول: اخرجوا من النار من كان في قلبه مثقال برة من إيمان، مثقال شعيرة من إيمان". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يقول الله تبارك وتعالى: إذا أخذت كريمتي عبدي فصبر واحتسب لم أرض له ثواباً دون الجنة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن عمر 
عن عمر ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ قال: لا أعلمه إلا رفعة ـ قال: "يقول الله تبارك وتعالى: من تواضع لي هكذا رفعته هكذا" وجعل يزيد باطن كفه إلي الأرض وأدناها إلي الأرض رفعته هكذا وجعل باطن كفه إلي السماء ورفعها نحو السماء. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي ذر ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يقول الله تبارك وتعالى: من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها أو أزيد، ومن جاء بالسيئة فجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها، أو اغفر، ومن تقرب مني شبراً تقربت إليه ذراعاً، ومن تقرب مني ذراعاً تقربت منه باعاً، ومن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة ومن لقيني بقراب الأرض خطيئة، ثم لا يشرك بي شيئاً، لقيته بمثلها مغفرة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن العرباض بن سارية ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: "يقول الله تعالى: المتحابون في جلالي في ظل عرشي يوم لا ظل إلا ظلي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يقول الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، وأنا معه إذا ذكرني فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم، وإن تقرب إلي شبراً تقربت إليه ذراعاً، وإن تقرب إلي ذراعاً تقربت إليه باعاً، وإن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يقول الله تعالى: ما لعبدي المؤمن عندي جزاء، إذا قبضت صفيه من أهل الدنيا، ثم احتسبه، إلا الجنة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي أمامة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يقول الله سبحانه: ابن آدم، إن صبرت واحتسبت عند الصدمة الأولى، لم أرض لك ثواباً إلا الجنة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يقول الله سبحانه: الكبرياء ردائي، والعظمة إزاري، فمن نازعني واحدا منهما، ألقيته في النار". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يقول الله عز وجل: اخرجوا من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله، ومن كان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن ذرة، اخرجوا من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله ومن كان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن شعيرة، واخرجوا من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله ومن كان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن برة، اخرجوا من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وكان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن ذودة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يقول الله عز وجل: استقرضت عبدي فلم يقرضني، وشتمني عبدي وهو لا يدري، يقول: وادهراه وادهراه، وأنا الدهر". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني: "يقول الله عز وجل: المجاهد في سبيل الله هو علي ضامن، إن قبضته أورثته الجنة، وإن رجعته رجعته بأجر أو غنيمة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن بسر بن جحاش ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: بزق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كفه، ثم وضع إصبعه السبابة، وقال: "يقول الله عز وجل: أنى يعجزني ابن آدم، وقد خلقتك من مثل هذه، فإذا بلغت نفسك هذه، وأشار إلي حلقه، قلت: أتصدق، وأنى أوان الصدقة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
مرفوعاً إلي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يقول الله عز وجل: من أذهبت حبيبتيه، وصبر واحتسب، لم أرض له ثواباً إلا الجنة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عمر ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يقول الله عز وجل: من شغله ذكري عن مسألتي أعطيته افضل مما أعطي السائلين". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يقول الله عز وجل يوم القيامة: يا آدم، يقول: لبيك ربنا وسعديك فينادي بصوت: إن الله يأمرك أن تخرج من ذريتك بعثاً إلي النار، قال: يا رب، وما بعث النار؟ قال: من كل ألف ـ أراه قال: تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين، فحينئذ تضع الحامل حملها، ويشيب الوليد، وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد، فشق ذلك على الناس، حتى تغيرت وجوههم، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: من يأجوج ومأجوج تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين، ومنكم واحد، ثم أنتم في الناس كالشعرة السوداء في جنب الثور الأبيض أو كالشعرة البيضاء في جنب الثور الأسود، وإني لأرجو أن تكونوا ربع أهل الجنة، فكبرنا، ثم ثلث أهل الجنة، فكبرنا، ثم شطر أهل الجنة فكبرنا". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يقول الله عز وجل قال عفان يوم القيامة: يا ابن آدم حملتك على الخيل والإبل، وزوجتك النساء، وجعلتك تربع وترأس، فأين شكر ذلك؟". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن نعيم بن همار ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "يقول الله عز وجل: يا ابن آدم لا تعجزني من أربع ركعات من أول نهارك، أكفك آخره". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يلقى إبراهيم أباه آزر يوم القيامة، وعلى وجه آزر قترة وغبرة فيقول له إبراهيم: ألم أقل لك: لا تعصني، فيقول أبوه: فاليوم لا أعصيك، فيقول إبراهيم: يا رب، إنك وعدتني أن لا تخزيني يوم يبعثون، وأي خزي من أبي الأبعد؟ فيقول الله تعالى: إني حرمت الجنة على الكافرين، ثم يقال: يا إبراهيم، ما تحت رجليك؟ فينظر، فإذا هو بذيخ ملتطخ فيؤخذ بقوائمه، فيلقى في النار". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن جبير بن مطعم ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ينزل الله عز وجل كل ليلة إلي سماء الدنيا، فيقول: هل من سائل فأعطيه؟ هل من مستغفر فاغفر له؟". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يؤتي بالرجل من أهل الجنة، فيقول الله عز وجل: يا ابن آدم كيف وجدت منزل؟ فيقول: أي رب، خير منزل، فيقول: سل وتمن، فيقول: أسائل أن تردني إلي الدنيا، فأقتل في سبيلك عشر مرات لما يرى من فضل الشهادة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد ـ رضي الله عنهما 
قالا: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يؤتى بالعبد يوم القيامة فيقول الله له: ألم أجعل لك سمعا وبصرا ومالا وولدا، وسخرت لك الأنعام والحرث، وتركتك ترأس وتربع، فكنت تظن أنك ملاقي يومك هذا؟" قال: "فيقول: لا فيقول له: اليوم أنساك كما نسيتني". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يؤتي بأشد الناس كان بلاءً في الدنيا من أهل الجنة، فيقول: أصبغوه صبغة في الجنة، فيصبغونه فيها صبغة، فيقول الله عز وجل: يا ابن آدم هل رأيت بؤساً قط أو شيئا تكرهه؟ فيقول: لا وعزتك ما رأيت شيئاً أكرهه قط، ثم يؤتي بأنعم الناس كان في الدنيا من أهل النار فيقول أصبغوه فيها صبغة فيقول: يا ابن آدم هل رأيت خيراً قط، قرة عين قط، فيقول: لا وعزتك ما رأيت خيراً قط، ولا قرة عين قط". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن سلمان ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "يوضع الميزان يوم القيامة فلو وزن فيه السماوات والأرض لوسعت، فتقول الملائكة: يا رب لمن يزن هذا؟ فيقول الله تعالى: لمن شئت من خلقي، فتقول الملائكة: سبحانك ما عبدناك حق عبادتك، ويوضع الصراط مثل حد الموسى، فتقول الملائكة: من تجيز على هذا الصراط؟ فيقول: من شئت من خلقي، فيقولون: سبحانك ما عبدناك حق عبادتك".

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن أبي نضرة 
أن رجلاً من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقال له أبو عبد الله، دخل عليه أصحابه يعودونه، وهو يبكي فقالوا له: ما يبكيك؟ ألم يقل لك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "خذ من شاربك ثم أقره حتى تلقاني" قال: بلى، ولكني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إن الله عز وجل قبض بيمينه قبضة، وأخرى باليد الأخرى، وقال:"هذه لهذه، وهذه، ولا أبالي" فلا أدري في أي القبضتين أنا. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي الدرداء 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال:"خلق الله آدم حين خلقه فضرب كتفه اليمنى، فأخرج ذرية بيضاء كأنهم الذر، وضرب كفته اليسرى، فأخرج ذرية سوداء كأنهم الحمم، فقال للذي في يمينه:إلي الجنة ولا أبالي، وقال للذي في كفه اليسرى: إلي النار ولا أبالي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "خلق الله آدم، وطوله ستون ذراعاً، ثم قال: اذهب فسلم على أولئك من الملائكة، فاستمع ما يحيونك، تحيتك، وتحية ذريتك، فقال: السلام عليكم، فقالوا: السلام عليك ورحمة الله فزادوه ورحمة الله فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم، فلم يزل الخلق ينقص حتى الآن". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: 
"جلس جبريل إلي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنظر إلي السماء، فإذا ملك ينزل فقال جبريل: إن هذا الملك ما نزل منذ يوم خلق قبل الساعة، فلما نزل قال: يا محمد أرسلني إليك ربك، قال: أفملكاً نبياً يجعلك، أو عبداً رسولاً؟ 
قال جبريل: تواضع لربك يا محمد، قال: بل عبدا رسولاً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي بن كعب ـ رضي الله عنه 
في قوله ـ عز وجل ـ 
(وإذ أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم وأشهدهم على أنفسهم) إلي قوله تعالى: (أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون). 
قال: جمعهم له يومئذ جميعاً ما هو كائن إلي يوم القيامة، فجعلهم أرواحاً ثم صورهم، واستنطقهم فتكلموا، وأخذ عليهم العهد والميثاق، وأشهدهم على أنفسهم: (ألست بربكم؟ قالوا: بلى، شهدنا. أن تقولوا يوم القيامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين أو تقولوا إنما أشرك آباؤنا من قبل وكنا ذرية من بعدهم أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون). 
قال: فإني أشهد عليكم السماوات السبع والأرضين السبع وأشهد عليك أباكم آدم أن تقولوا يوم القيامة لم نعلم، أو تقولوا: إنا كنا من هذا غافلين، فلا تشركوا بي شيئاً فإني أرسل إليكم رسلي يذكرونكم عهدي وميثاقي، وأنزل عليكم كتبي. فقالوا: تشهد أنك ربنا وإلهنا لا رب لنا غيرك، ولا إله لنا غيرك، ورفع لهم أبوهم آدم فنظر إليهم فرأى فيهم الغنى والفقر وحسن الصورة وغير ذلك، فقالوا: رب لو سويت بين عباد؟ فقال: إني احب أن أشكر. ورأى فيهم الأنبياء مثل السرج، وخصوا بميثاق آخر بالرسالة والنبوة، فذلك قوله عز وجل: (وإذا أخذنا من النبيين مثاقهم ومنك ومن نوحٍ). 
وهو قوله تعالى: (فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفاً فطرت الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله). 
وذلك قوله تعالى: (هذا نذير من النذر الأولى). 
وقوله: (وما وجدنا لأكثرهم من عهدٍ وإن وجدنا أكثرهم لفاسقين). 
وهو قوله: (ثم بعثنا من بعد رسلاً إلي قومهم فجاءوهم بالبينات فما كانوا ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا به من قبل). 
كان في علمه بما أقروا به من يكذب به ومن يصدق به فكان روح عيسى من تلك الأرواح التي أخذ عليها الميثاق في زمن آدم فأرسل ذلك الروح إلي مريم حين: 
(إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكاناً شرقياً فاتخذت من دونهم حجاباً فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشراً سوياً). إلي قوله (مقضيا فحملته). 
قال: حملت الذي خاطبها وهو روح عيسى ـ عليه السلام ـ قال أبي بن كعب: دخل من فيها

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يروي عن ربه تعالى: 
الصوم جنة يجن بها عبدي من النار، والصوم لي وأنا أجزي به، يدع طعامه وشهوته من أجلي، والذي نفسي بيده لخلوف فم الصائم عند الله ـ عز وجل ـ يوم القيامة أطيب من ريح المسك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "الصيام جنة، فلا يرفث، ولا يجهل، وإن امرؤ قائله، أو شاتمه، فليقل: إني صائم مرتين، والذي نفسي بيده لخلوف فم الصائم، أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك، يترك طعامه وشرابه وشهوته من أجلي، الصيام لي، وأنا أجزي به، والحسنة بعشر أمثالها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 عن سفيان بن عيينة 
حدثنا مطرف وابن ابجر سمعا الشعبي يقول: سمعت المغيرة بن شعبة يخبر به الناس على المنبر. قال سفيان: رفعه أحدهما (أراه ابن ابجر) قال: "سأل موسى ربه: ما أدنى أهل الجنة منزلة؟ قال: هو رجل يجئ بعد ما أدخل أهل الجنة الجنة فيقال له: ادخل الجنة. فيقول: أي رب! كيف؟ وقد نزل الناس منازلهم وأخذوا أخذاتهم؟ فيقال له: أترضى أن يكون لك مثل ملك ملكٍ من ملوك الدنيا؟ فيقول: رضيت، رب! فيقول: لك ذلك ومثله ومثله ومثله. فقال في الخامسة: رضيت رب! فيقول هذا لك وعشرة أمثاله. ولك ما اشتهت نفسك ولذت عينك، فيقول: رضيت، رب! قال: رب! فأعلاهم منزلة؟ قال: أولئك الذين أردت، غرست كرامتهم بيدي. وختمت عليها. فلم تر عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على قلب بشر" قال ومصداقه في كتاب الله ـ عز وجل: فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفى لهم من قرة أعين. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنه قال: "سألت ربي عز وجل فوعدني أن يدخل من أمتي سبعين ألفا على صورة القمر ليلة البدر، فاستزدت فزادني مع كل ألف سبعين ألفاً، فقلت: أي رب إن لم يكن هؤلاء مهاجري أمتي، قال: إذن أكملهم لك من الأغراب". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "سألت منهم من سخرت لهم الرياح، ومنهم من كان يحيى الموتى، قال: ألم أجدك يتيما فآويتك؟ ألم أجدك ضالاً فهديتك؟ ألم أجدك عائلاً فأغنيتك؟ ألم أشرح لك صدرك؟ ووضعت عنك وزرك؟ قال: "قلت: بلى يا رب". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "خلق الله آدم، وطوله ستون ذراعاً، ثم قال: اذهب فسلم على أولئك من الملائكة، فاستمع ما يحيونك، تحيتك، وتحية ذريتك، فقال: السلام عليكم، فقالوا: السلام عليك ورحمة الله فزادوه ورحمة الله فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم، فلم يزل الخلق ينقص حتى الآن". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها 
قالت، كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثر من قول: "سبحان الله وبحمده استغفر الله وأتوب إليه"، فقلت: يا رسول الله أراك تكثر من قول سبحان الله وبحمده، استغفر الله وأتوب إليه، فقال: "خبرني ربي ـ عز وجل ـ أني سأرى علامة في أمتي، فإذا رأيتها أكثرت من قول: سبحان الله وبحمده، استغفر الله، وأتوب إليه، فقد رأيتها: (إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجاً فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان تواباً). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن علي ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سئل عن شيء فأراد أن يفعله، قال: نعم وإذا أراد أن لا يفعله سكت، وكان لا يقول لشيء لا، فأتاه أعرابي فسأله فسكت، ثم سأله فسكت، ثم سأله فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "سل" كهيئة المنتهر له: "سل ما شئت يا أعرابي" فغبطناه وقلنا الآن يسأل الجنة، قال أسألك راحلة، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لك ذاك" ثم قال: "سل" قال: ورحلها، قال: "لك ذاك" ثم قال: "سل" قال: أسألك زاداً، قال: "ذاك لك" قال: فعجبنا من ذلك، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أعطوا الأعرابي ما سأل" قال: فأعطي، ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"كم بين مسألة الأعرابي وعجوز بني إسرائيل، ثم قال: إن موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أمر أن يقطع البحر فأنتهى إليه ضرب وجوه الدواب فرجعت، فقال موسى: ما لي يا رب؟ قال: إنك عند قبر يوسف فاحمل عظامه معك، قال: وقد استوى القبر بالأرض، فجعل موسى لا يدري أين هو، فسأل موسى: هل يدري أحد منكم أين هو؟ فقالوا: إن كان أحد يعلم أين هو فعجوز بني فلان ، لعلها تعلم أين هو فأرسل إليها موسى، فانتهى إليها الرسول قالت ما لكم؟ قالوا: انطلقي إلي موسى، فدلينا عليه، قالت: لا والله حتى تعطيني ما أسألك قال لها: لك ذلك، قالت: فإني أسألك أن أكون معك في الدرجة التي تكون فيها في الجنة، قال: سلي الجنة، قالت: لا والله لا أرضى إلا أن أكون معك، فجعل موسى يرادها قال: فأوحى الله إليه: أن أعطها ذلك، فإنه لا ينقصك شيئاً، فأعطاها، ودلته على القبر، فأخرجوا العظام وجازوا البحر". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "كان رجلان في بني إسرائيل متواخيين، فكان أحدهما يذنب، والآخر مجتهد في العبادة، فكان لا يزال المجتهد يرى الآخر على الذنب، فيقول له: أقصر، فقال خلني وربي، أبعثت على رقيباً؟ فقال: والله لا يغفر الله لك، أولا يدخلك الله الجنة، فقبض أرواحهما، فاجتمعا عند رب العالمين، فقال ـ أي الله ـ لهذا المجتهد: أكنت عالماً بي؟ ـ أو كنت على ما في يدي قادراً؟ وقال للمذنب: اذهب فادخل الجنة برحمتي وقال للآخر: اذهبوا به إلي النار". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي سعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "كان في بني إسرائيل رجل قتل تسعة وتسعين إنسانا، ثم خرج يسأل، فأتى راهباً فسأله فقال له: هل من توبة؟ قال: لا، فقتله. فجعل يسأل، فقال له رجل أئت قرية كذا وكذا، فأدركه الموت فناء بصدره نحوها، فاختصمت فيه ملائكة الرحمة وملائكة العذاب، فأوحى الله إلي هذه أن تقربي، وأوحى الله إلي هذه أن تباعدي، وقال: قيسوا ما بينهما، فوجد إلي هذه أقرب بشبر، فغفر له". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن جندب بن عبد الله 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "كان فيمن كان قبلكم رجل، به جرح، فجزع، فأخذ سكيناً، فحز بها يده، فما رقأ الدم، حتى مات، قال الله تعالى: بادرني عبدي بنفسه، حرمت عليه الجنة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: أن أم سليم غدت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقالت:علمني كلمات أقولهن في صلاتي، فقال: "كبري الله عشراً، وسبحي الله عشراً، واحمديه عشراً، ثم سلي ما شئت، يقول: "نعم نعم". 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال إبليس: يا رب ليس أحد من خلقك إلا جعلت له رزقا ومعيشة فما رزقي؟ قال: ما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي الدرداء ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تعالى: يا ابن آدم صل لي أربع ركعاتٍ من أول النهار أكفك آخره". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تبارك وتعالى: يا ابن آدم: إذا ذكرتني خالياً ذكرتك خالياً وإذا ذكرتني في ملأ، ذكرتك في ملأ خير من الذين تذكرني فيهم". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي ذر ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته محرماً بينكم فلا تظالموا يا عبادي كلكم ضال إلا من هديته فاستهدوني أهدكم، يا عبادي كلكم جائع إلا من أطعمته فاستطعموني أطعمكم، يا عبادي كلكم عار إلا من كسوته فاستكسوني أكسكم، يا عبادي إنكم تخطئون بالليل والنهار وأنا اغفر الذنوب جميعاً، فاستغفروني اغفر لكم، يا عبادي إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني ولن تبلغوا نفعي فتنفعوني، يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واد منكم ما زاد ذلك في ملكي شيئاً، يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل واحد منكم ما نقص ذلك من ملكي شيئاً، يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم قاموا في صعيد واحد فسألوني فأعطيت كل إنسان مسألته ما نقص ذلك مما عندي إلا كما ينقص المحيط إذا البحر، يا عبادي إنما هي أعمالكم أحصيها لكم ثم أوفيكم إياها فمن وجد خيراً فليحمد الله تعالى ومن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن إلا نفسه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن سلمان الفارسي ـ رضي الله عنهما 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: إذا تقرب إلي العبد شبراً تقربت إليه ذراعاً، وإذا تقرب إلي ذراعاً تقربت منه باعاً، وإذا أتاني مشياً أتيته هرولة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنهما  
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، وأنا معه إذا دعاني". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تعالى ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة، رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر، ورجل باع حراً فأكل ثمنه، ورجل استأجر أجيراً فاستوفى منه ولم يعطه أجره". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تعالى للنفس: اخرجي، قالت: لا اخرج إلا كارهة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال ربكم: أنا أهل أن أتقي فلا يجعل معي إله فمن اتقى أن يجعل معي إلهاً فأنا أهل أن اغفر له". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "الصيام جنة، فلا يرفث، ولا يجهل، وإن امرؤ قائله، أو شاتمه، فليقل: إني صائم مرتين، والذي نفسي بيده لخلوف فم الصائم، أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك، يترك طعامه وشرابه وشهوته من أجلي، الصيام لي، وأنا أجزي به، والحسنة بعشر أمثالها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هند الداري ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: من لم يرض بقضائي ولم يصبر على بلائي فليلتمس رباً سواي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن شداد بن أوس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: وعزتي وجلالي، لا اجمع لعبدي أمنين ولا خوفين، إن هو أمنني في الدنيا أخفته يوم اجمع عبادي، وإن هو خافني في الدنيا أمنته يوم اجمع عبادي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال ربكم: لو أن عبادي أطاعوني لأسقيتهم المطر بالليل ولأطلعت عليهم الشمس بالنهار ولما أسمعتهم صوت الرعد". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي شريح 
قال: سمعت رجلا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: يا ابن آدم قم إلي أمش إليك، وأمش إلي أهرول إليك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن النواس بن سمعان ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: يا ابن آدم، لا تعجز عن أربع ركعات في أول النهار أكفك آخره". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك، من عمل عملاً أشرك فيه معي غيري تركته وشركه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي الدرداء ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تعالى: يا ابن آدم مهما عبدتني ورجوتني ولم تشرك بي شيئاً غفرت لك على ما كان منك، وإن استقبلتني بملء السماء والأرض خطايا وذنوباً، استقبلتك بملئهن من المغفرة، وأغفر لك ولا أبالي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: "قال الله عز وجل الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به، وللصائم فرحتان: فرحة حين يلقي ربه، وفرحة عند إفطاره، ولخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله عز وجل: أنفق أنفق عليك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله عز وجل: إن المؤمن عندي بمنزلة كل خير يحمدني وأنا أنزع نفسه من بين جنبيه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله عز وجل: إن أمتك لا يزالون يقولون: ما كذا؟ ما كذا؟ حتى يقول: هذا الله خلق الخلق، فمن خلق الله؟". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: يا ابن آدم إنك ما دعوتني ورجوتني غفرت لك على ما كان منك ولا أبالي يا ابن آدم لو بلغت ذنوبك عنان السماء ثم استغفرتني غفرت لك ولا أبالي يا ابن آدم لو أنك أتيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا ثم لقيتني لا تشرك بي شيئاً لأتيتك بقرابها مغفرة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: إذا هم عبدي بحسنة ولم يعملها كتبتها له حسنة فإن كذا وجد عشر حسناتٍ إلي سبعمائة ضعف وإذا هم بسيئة ولم يعملها لم اكتبها عليه فإن عملها كتبتها سيئة واحدة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله عز وجل: لا يزال عبدي يسأل عني، هذا الله خلقني، فمن خلق الله؟". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله عز وجل: ما أنعمت على عبادي من نعمة إلا أصبح فريق منهم بها كافرين، يقولون: الكوكب، وبالكوكب". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: إذا ابتليت عبدي المؤمن فلم يشكني إلي عواده أطلقته من أساري ثم أبدلته لحماً خيراً من لحمه ودماً خيراً من دمه ثم يستأنف العمل". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: سبقت رحمتي غضبي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها 
قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله عز وجل: وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن موته، فإنه يكره الموت وأنا أكره مساءته" يعني المؤمن. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "قال الله عز وجل: ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق كخلقي؟ فليخلقوا ذرة، أو ليخلقوا حبة، أو شعيرة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: من علم أني ذو قدرة على مغفرة الذنوب غفرت له ولا أبالي ما لم يشرك بي شيئاً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: إذا أحب عبدي لقائي أحببت لقاءه وإذا كره لقائي كرهت لقاءه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله: كذبني ابن آدم، ولم يكن له ذلك، وشتمني ولم يكن له ذلك، فأما تكذيبه إياي فزعم أني لا أقدر أن أعيده كما كان، وأما شتمه إياي فقوله: لي ولد، فسبحاني أن أتخذ صاحبةً أو ولدا". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله: يا ابن آدم إن ذكرتني في نفسك ذكرتك في نفسي، وإن ذكرتني في ملأ، ذكرتك في ملأ من الملائكة، أو في ملأ خير منهم، وإذن دنوت مني شبراً دنوت منك ذراعاً، وإن دنوت مني ذراعاً دنوت منك باعاً وإن أتيتني تمشي أتيتك أهرول". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن جابر بن عبد الله ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال ربنا عز وجل: الصيام جنة يستجير بها العبد من النار وهو لي وأنا أجزي به". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال رجل لم يعمل خيراً قط: إذا مات فحرقوه، واذروا نصفه في البر، ونصفه في البحر فوالله، لئن قدر الله عليه ليعذبنه عذابا لا يعذبه أحداً من العالمين، فأمر الله البحر فجمع ما فيه وأمر البر فجمع ما فيه، ثم قال: لم فعلت؟ قال: من خشيتك وأنت أعلم، فغفر له". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي الدرداء ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى لعيسى: يا عيسى إني باعث من بعدك أمة إن أصابهم ما يحبون حمدوا وشكروا وإن أصابهم ما يكرهون صبروا واحتسبوا ولا حلم ولا علم، قال: يا رب كيف يكون لهم ولا حلم ولا علم؟ قال: أعطيهم من حلمي وعلمي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: إذا تقرب إلي العبد شبراً تقربت إليه ذراعاً وإذا تقرب إلي ذراعاً تقربت إليه باعاً وإذا أتاني مشياً أتيته هرولة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قالت الملائكة: رب ذاك عبدك يريد أن يعمل سيئة وهو أبصر به، فقال: ارقبوه فإن عملها فاكتبوها له بمثلها، وإن تركها فاكتبوها له حسنة، وإنما تركها من جراي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن معاذ ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: وجبت محبتي للمتحابين في وللمتجالسين في والمتباذلين في والمتزاورين في". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي قتادة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: افترضت على أمتك خمس صلوات وعهدت عندي عهداً أنه من حافظ عليهم أدخلته الجنة، ومن لم يحافظ عليهم فلا عهد له عندي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "قرصت نملة نبيا من الأنبياء، فأمر بقرية النمل فأحرقت فأوحى الله إليه: أن قرصتك نملة، أحرقت أمة تسبح الله". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: أنا الرحمن أنا خلقت الرحم وشققت لها اسماً من اسمي فمن وصلها وصلته ومن قطعها قطعته". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي أمامة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: احب ما تعبدني به عبدي إلي النصح لي". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: جاء أعرابي إلي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال يا رسول الله: علمني خيراً، فأخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده فقال: "قل سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر" قال: فعقد الأعرابي على يده ومضى فتفكر، ثم رجع فتبسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "تفكر البائس فجاء" فقال: يا رسول الله، سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر هذا لله فما لي؟ فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يا أعرابي إذا قلت: سبحان الله، قال الله: صدقت، وإذا قلت: الحمد لله، قال الله: صدقت، وإذا قلت: لا إله إلا الله، قال الله: صدقت، وإذا قلت: الله أكبر، قال الله: صدقت، وإذا قلت: اللهم اغفر لي، قال الله: فعلت، وإذا قلت: اللهم ارحمني، قال الله: فعلت، وإذا قلت: اللهم ارزقني، قال الله: قد فعلت" قال فعقد الأعرابي على سبعٍ في يده ثم ولى". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عمر ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: أيما عبد من عبادي يخرج مجاهداً في سبيلي ابتغاء مرضاتي ضمنت له أن أرجعه إن رجعته بما أصاب من أجر أو غنيمة وإن قبضته أن أغفر له وأرحمه وأدخله الجنة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن ابن عباس 
قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية (وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله) قال: دخل قلوبها منها شيء لم يدخل قلوبهم من شيء، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قولوا سمعنا وأطعنا وسلمنا" قال: فألقى الله الإيمان في قلوبهم فأنل الله تعالى (لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا). قال: "قد فعلت" (ربنا لا تحمل علينا إصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا) قال: "قد فعلت" (واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا) قال: "قد فعلت". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "كان رجل ممن كان قبلكم لم يعمل خيراً قط إلا التوحيد، فلما احتضر قال لأهله: انظروا إذا أنا مت أن يحرقوه حتى يدعوه حمما، ثم اطحنوه، ثم أذروه في يوم ريحٍ، فلما مات فعلوا ذلك به، فإذا هو في قبضة الله، فقال الله عز وجل: يا ابن آدم ما حملك على ما فعلت؟ قال: أي رب من مخافتك؟ قال: فغفر له بها، ولم يعمل خيراً قط إلا التوحيد". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن معاذ ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: المتحابون في جلالي لهم منابر من نور يغبطهم النبيون والشهداء". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: الكبرياء ردائي والعظمة إزاري فمن نازعني واحداً منهما قذفته في النار". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين (عبدي) نصفين ولعبدي ما سأل فإذا قال: العبد (الحمد لله رب العالمين) قال الله: حمدني عبدي فإذا قال: (الرحمن الرحيم) قال الله تعالى: أثنى علي عبدي فإذا قال: (مالك يوم الدين) قال: مجدني عبدي فإذا قال: (إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين) قال: هذا بيني وبين عبدي ولعبدي ما سأل فإذا قال: (اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين) قال: هذا لعبدي ولعبدي ما سأل". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: كذبني ابن آدم ولم يكن له (ذلك) وشتمني ولم يكن له (ذلك) فأما تكذيبه إياي فقوله لن يعيدني كما بدأني وليس أول الخلق بأهون علي من إعادته وأما شتمه إياي فقوله اتخذ الله ولداً وأنا الأحد الصمد الذي لم ألد ولم أولد ولم يكن لي كفواً أحد". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: احب عبادي إلي أعجلهم فطراً". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قال الله تعالى: يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر بيدي الأمر أقلب الليل والنهار". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## محمد شحاته

عن عبد الله بن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عجب ربنا من رجل غزا في سبيل الله، فانهزم فعلم ما عليه فرجع حتى أهريق دمه، فيقول الله تعالى، لملائكته: انظروا إلي عبدي رجع رغبة فيما عندي، وشفقة مما عندي، حتى أهريق دمه". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن عبد الله بن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه 
قال: "عرضت الأمم بالموسم فرأيت أمتي فأعجبتني كثرتهم وهيئتهم قد ملأوا السهل والجبل فقال: يا محمد أرضيت؟ قال: نعم أي رب، قال: ومع هؤلاء سبعون ألفاً يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب الذين لا يسترقون ولا يكتوون" فقال عكاشة: ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم فقال: "اللهم اجعله منهم" ثم قال رجل آخر: ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم قال: "سبقك بها عكاشة". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن معاذ بن جبل 
قال: احتبس عنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات غداةٍ عن صلاة الصبح، حتى كدنا نتاريا عين الشمس، فخرج سريعاً، فثوب بالصلاة، فصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتجوز في صلاته، فلما سلم دعا بصوته، قال لنا: "على مصافكم كما أنتم، ثم انفتل إلينا، ثم قال: أما إني سأحدثكم ما حبسني عنكم الغداة، إني قمت من الليل فتوضأت، وصليت ما قدر لي، فنعست في صلاتي حتى استثقلت، فإذا أنا بربي ـ تبارك وتعالى ـ في احسن صورة، فقال: يا محمد، قلت: لبيك رب، قال: فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى؟ قلت: لا أدري، قالها ثلاثاً، قال: فرأيته وضع كفه بين كتفي، حتى وجدت برد أنامله بين ثديي، فتجلى لي كل شيء وعرفت، فقال: يا محمد، قلت: لبيك رب، قال: فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى؟ قلت: في الكفارات، قال: ما هن؟ قال: مشي الأقدام إلي الحسنات، والجلوس في المساجد بعد الصلوات، وإسباغ الوضوء حين الكريهات، قال: فيم؟ قلت: إطعام الطعام، ولين الكلام، والصلاة بالليل والناس نيام، قال: سل، قلت: اللهم أسألك فعل الخيرات، وترك المنكرات، وحب المساكين، وأن تغفر لي، وترحمني، وإذا أردت فتنة قوم فتوفني غير مفتون، أسألك حبك، وحب من يحبك، وحب عمل يقرب إلي حبك، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إنها حق، فادرسوها، ثم تعلموها". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما 
قال: (فتلقى آدم من ربه كلماتٍ فتاب عليه) قال: أي رب ألم تخلقني بيدك؟ قال: بلى. 
قال: أي رب، ألم تنفخ في من روحك؟ قال: بلى. 
قال: أي رب، ألم تسكني في جنتك؟ قال: بلى. 
قال: أي رب، ألم تسبق رحمتك غضبك؟ قال: بلى. 
قال: أرأيت إن تبت واصلحت أراجعي أنت إلي الجنة؟ 
قال: بلى، قال: فهو قوله (فتلقى آدم من ربه كلماتٍ). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي ذر ـ رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ففرج عن سقف بيتي، وأنا بمكة، فنزل جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم ففرج صدري، ثم غسله بماء زمزم، ثم جاء بطستٍ من ذهب، ممتلئ حكمة وإيمانا، فأفرغه في صدري، ثم أطبقه، ثم أخذ بيدي، فعرج بي إلي السماء الدنيا، فلما جئت إلي السماء الدنيا، قال جبريل لخازن السماء: افتح، قال: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل قال: هل معك أحد؟ قال: نعم، معي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم، فلما فتح علونا إلي السماء الدنيا، فإذا رجل قاعد على يمينه أسودة، وعلى يساره أسودة، إذا نظر قبل يمينه ضحك، وإذا نظر قبل شماله بكى، فقال: مرحبا بالنبي الصالح، والابن الصالح، قلت لجبريل: من هذا؟ قال: هذا آدم عليه السلام، وهذه الأسودة التي عن يمينه وشماله نسم بنيه، فأهل اليمين منهم أهل الجنة، والأسودة التي عن شماله أهل النار، فإذا نظر عن يمينه ضحك، وإذا نظر قبل شماله بكى، حتى عرج بي السماء الثانية، فقال لخازنها: افتح، فقال له خازنها مثل ما قال الأول، ففتح، قال أنس: فذكر أنه وجد في السماوات آدم وإدريس، وموسى، وعيسى، وإبراهيم صلوات الله عليهم، ولم يثبت كيف منازلهم، غير أنه ذكر أنه وجد آدم في السماء الدنيا، وإبراهيم في السماء السادسة، قال أنس: فلما مر جبريل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإدريس، قال: مرحباً بالنبي الصالح، والأخ الصالح، فقلت: من هذا؟ قال: هذا إدريس، ثم مررت بموسى عليه السلام فقال: مرحبا بالنبي الصالح، والأخ الصالح، قلت: من هذا؟ قال: هذا موسى، ثم مررت بعيسى عليه السلام، فقال: مرحباً بالأخ الصالح، والنبي الصالح، قلت: من هذا؟ قال هذا عيسى، ثم مررت بإبراهيم عليه السلام، فقال: مرحبا بالنبي الصالح، والابن الصالح، قلت: من هذا؟ قال: هذا إبراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ابن شهاب: فأخبرني ابن حزم أن ابن عباس وأبا حبة الأنصاري كانا يقولان: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ثم عرج بي حتى ظهرت لمستوى أسمع فيه ضريف الأقلام، قال ابن حزم، وأنس بن مالك: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ففرض الله عز وجل على أمتي خمسين صلاة، فرجعت بذلك، حتى مررت بموسى عليه السلام، فقال: ما فرض الله لك على أمتك؟ قلت: خمسين صلاة، قال: فارجع إلي ربك، فإن أمتك لا تطيق ذلك، فراجعت، فوضع عني شطرها، فرجعت إلي موسى، قلت: وضع عني شطرها، فقال: راجع ربك، فإن أمتك لا تطيق ذلك، فراجعته، فقال: هي خمسة، وهي خمسون، لا يبدل القول لدي، فرجعت إلي موسى، فقال: راجع ربك، فقلت: قد استحييت من ربي، ثم انطلق بي، حتى انتهى بي إلي سدرة المنتهى، وغشيها ألوان لا أدري ما هي؟ ثم أدخلت الجنة، فإذا فيها حبائل اللؤلؤ، وإذا ترابها المسك". 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## شاهين

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك المسلمون يا اخي

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خير الثواب
اخى الكريم الطيب
محمد شحاته
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.....
*

----------


## أحمدالسيدالصعيد

لافض فوك وقتل حاسدوك ولاعاش من يهجوك
زودك الله التقوى وغفر ذنبك ويسر لك الخير حيثما كنت

----------

